# Having water in car



## transport1980

One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


----------



## prdelnik666

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


That was back i a day when drivers could afford to give out waters, when rates were around $2.69/mile. Now at the peanuts rates you would be crazy and broke to provide that


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

hope she was not riding solo


----------



## puber

Your ratings will get hit if passengers find emplty bottles and gum wrappers you provided to your previous passengers.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Keep some in the trunk. When asked for it, offer to stop the car (with the meter still running) and go get it. 99% will say never mind. This eliminates the cost without having to say you don't have it. I originally kept some in the car, and some passengers would enjoy it but far more found it in the way and annoying. It would get knocked out of the cup holder and get kicked around. It was totally not worth it for the few that enjoyed it, and yes, it gets to be obnoxious at low rates per mile while printed Uber media claims a "tip is included" so the customers don't tip even though they drank the water, used your charger and had you wait while they ran into a store.


----------



## Jay Dean

I drive late night in Austin after I get off my reg job at 1 and at 2 am the bars close and the one thing people need is water so yea for sure I do and last year I wrote it off on taxes as a small business expense so it just makes sense to have water, but if I did it any other time in the day I would have to reconsider ..then again if it's not a problem for taxes in future I think it is only a plus all the way around to have water


----------



## Casandria

I wouldn't even keep in the trunk. Sober, drunk, it doesn't matter. Cab drivers don't keep water on hand. It's a waste of money and you risk it being spilled so your next pax has to sit on wet seats and I'm not about to worry about throwing away bottles left behind. Get them from point A to point B, if you happen to have a charger that fits their phone, so be it, but don't go buy one. At these rates, you're competing with the bus which doesn't have any of those amenities.


----------



## Desert Driver

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


*Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings. I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.

The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


----------



## puber

Jay Dean said:


> I drive late night in Austin after I get off my reg job at 1 and at 2 am the bars close and the one thing people need is water so yea for sure I do and last year I wrote it off on taxes as a small business expense so it just makes sense to have water, but if I did it any other time in the day I would have to reconsider ..then again if it's not a problem for taxes in future I think it is only a plus all the way around


You are confusing "tax credit" with "tax write off"
The difference is that IRS doesn't give you $5 to buy a case of water, they just allow you not to pay taxes on $5 that you have to earn with your time, sweat and fuel, before you waste your time buying it.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> I drive late night in Austin after I get off my reg job at 1 and at 2 am the bars close and the one thing people need is water so yea for sure I do and last year I wrote it off on taxes as a small business expense so it just makes sense to have water, but if I did it any other time in the day I would have to reconsider ..then again if it's not a problem for taxes in future I think it is only a plus all the way around to have water


Just curious, but why is it your responsibility to hydrate a drunk just because he/she is in your car? There's no upside.


----------



## Jay Dean

Not responsibility, just being courteous since it at seems like no expense to me all and all


----------



## Casandria

Jay Dean Out of curiosity, how long have you been driving and have you run the numbers on your true profit?


----------



## puber

Desert Driver said:


> *Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings. I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.
> 
> The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


I don't agree with not giving phone chargers.
People need their phones to order next uber, they need them to pull the address from their email, and it's an essential necessity these days.


----------



## Jay Dean

I am a new driver (as of last year) but last year I wrote the water off as a small business expense so..I did not see any expense difference

Or later tax credit however you want to put it, lol. Kept receipts and applied it to my small business tax write off/credit


----------



## Casandria

OK, you do realize that writing it off isn't the same as not paying for it, right? puber has it right. You aren't getting $5 off your taxes, you just aren't paying tax on that $5.


----------



## nutzareus

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me.


No water. Too bad, so sad. Maybe this summer when DC UberX rates increase to $3.oo base + $1.40/mile + $0.29/minute price of 2014. Not at existing rate of $2.00 base + $1.02/mile + $0.20/minute.


----------



## getFubered

Are you shittin me!? First of all, if you pull up and she's 16, keep right on driving. Second of all, never get pax anything. Not on your dime, not on Ubers, not on anyone's unless your profiting from it. You are competing with the city bus. Do not help give the impression that these rates are accompanied with ANY sort of amenities.


----------



## Jay Dean

Small business tax breaks are for people that have to make ends meet and work two jobs or start a second business. I wrote it off. No problems. If you want to debate who gets help from the government and gets breaks start a political post, I'm broke, it got wrote off people are happy. Not sure how that's a bad thing lol. Big businesses write off millions of dollars and you want to gripe about water? Lol


----------



## puber

Jay Dean said:


> Small business tax breaks are for people that have to make ends meet and work two jobs or start a second business. I wrote it off. No problems. If you want to debate who gets help from the government and gets breaks start a political post, I'm broke, it got wrote off people are happy. Not sure how that's a bad thing lol. Big businesses write off millions of dollars and you want to gripe about water? Lol


The IRS will audit you for this.
Can you prove, you didn't drink any of those waters?


----------



## Casandria

You being broke is the point. You lost money on the water, pure and simple. Riders aren't going to pay you more for giving them water. Uber isn't going to pay you more for giving pax water. You spent out of your own broke pocket with zero return and a net loss.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> Small business tax breaks are for people that have to make ends meet and work two jobs or start a second business. I wrote it off. No problems. If you want to debate who gets help from the government and gets breaks start a political post, I'm broke, it got wrote off people are happy. Not sure how that's a bad thing lol. Big businesses write off millions of dollars and you want to gripe about water? Lol


The point is, the water is still costing you, even if you report it as an expense. You're simply lowering your tax liability, not getting the water for free. Seriously, there is no upside to providing freebies to paxs.


----------



## Desert Driver

puber said:


> I don't agree with not giving phone chargers.
> People need their phones to order next uber, they need them to pull the address from their email, and it's an essential necessity these days.


I agree. But that doesn't place any burden upon me to charge pax's phones. If the pax got into my car with a nearly dead phone, he/she will get out of my car with a more depleted phone battery. That's just not my problem to solve. I didn't create the problem so I'm not inclined to solve it without proper compensation.


----------



## getFubered

Casandria said:


> You being broke is the point. You lost money on the water, pure and simple. Riders aren't going to pay you more for giving them water. Uber isn't going to pay you more for giving pax water. You spent out of your own broke pocket with zero return and a net loss.


YES! Ask yourself this question, would a city bus driver (who by the way undoubtedly earns more than you) buy water for their riders? Of course not, for the exact same reasons that you shouldn't be.


----------



## Casandria

Exactly! They wouldn't expect to be able to charge their phone in a taxi or a on a bus so why should they expect it from us?


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> Not responsibility, just being courteous since it at seems like no expense to me all and all


But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.


----------



## Desert Driver

getFubered said:


> Are you shittin me!? First of all, if you pull up and she's 16, keep right on driving. Second of all, never get pax anything. Not on your dime, not on Ubers, not on anyone's unless your profiting from it. You are competing with the city bus. Do not help give the impression that these rates are accompanied with ANY sort of amenities.


Beautifully stated. Well done.


----------



## Jay Dean

I will post my tax forms and how it costed me nothing, and it's legal If audited. But I'm sure negativity will still resume in replies lol. If you want to give out water don't listen to negative opinions and do it for free if cost is the issue. Just because I am new here I don't agree with jaded mentalities if there are work arounds, and yes legal tax ones. I don't have my info on hand but if you really want to get into all the legal BS I will post later about it. No offense I just call it out how I see it and it's just water people.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> I am a new driver (as of last year) but last year I wrote the water off as a small business expense so..I did not see any expense difference
> 
> Or later tax credit however you want to put it, lol. Kept receipts and applied it to my small business tax write off/credit


I can explain the difference between a business expense and a tax credit, if you'd like. They're very different animals.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> I will post my tax forms and how it costed me nothing, and it's legal If audited. But I'm sure negativity will still resume in replies lol. If you want to give out water don't listen to negative opinions and do it for free if cost is the issue. Just because I am new here I don't agree with jaded mentalities if there are work arounds, and yes legal tax ones. I don't have my info on hand but if you really want to get into all the legal BS I will post later about it. No offense I just call it out how I see it and it's just water people.


OK, you're definitely confusing business expense with tax credit. If you took your water as a business expense, you still paid for the water. All you avoided was paying the tax on the money you spent on the water. If, on the other hand, you took your water purchases as tax credits, then you definitely broke the law and an audit would be embarrassing and costly for you.


----------



## Casandria

OK, let's say for argument's sake that it truly didn't cost you anything in the long run once you deducted the expense (you still don't get that, but hypothetically). You say you're broke. So, why on God's green earth would you pay up front and use money you have right now, out of your small resource pool, to provide something that isn't going to do anything other than create more work for you only to be "reimbursed" on your tax refund? It doesn't generate more income for you so there's zero upside. If I had to choose between buying water for pax or putting food on the table, the pax are going to lose every time.


----------



## Chip Dawg

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Keep some in the trunk. When asked for it, offer to stop the car (with the meter still running) and go get it. 99% will say never mind. This eliminates the cost without having to say you don't have it. I originally kept some in the car, and some passengers would enjoy it but far more found it in the way and annoying. It would get knocked out of the cup holder and get kicked around. It was totally not worth it for the few that enjoyed it, and yes, it gets to be obnoxious at low rates per mile while printed Uber media claims a "tip is included" so the customers don't tip even though they drank the water, used your charger and had you wait while they ran into a store.


I like your idea of keeping some in the trunk. Its not worth the rating hit if pax asks and you don't have any.


----------



## elelegido

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I just tell them that water, treats, snacks etc are the dying vestiges of when UberX was a premium service. I go on to explain that UberX has become the rock bottom, super economy service for those who want to pay the absolute bare minimum possible for their ride. I think it's a great way to say that the pax is a tightass without actually saying it.

I then go on to say that the luxury freebies that pax used to pay for when fares were more than twice as high just aren't possible any more. I add that while some drivers may continue to provide legacy freebies, they are definitely becoming fewer and fewer, and that they should not expect them in future.

Sometimes I'll continue and say that drivers would have to go to the supermarket and the fairness of the expectation that drivers will do this, especially on $2.40 minimum fares, and given the super cheap economy price they're paying on longer rides.

It is quite a lecture that I give to pax on this; I'm sure they're glad when it's over.


----------



## Desert Driver

Chip Dawg said:


> I like your idea of keeping some in the trunk. Its not worth the rating hit if pax asks and you don't have any.


There is no ratings hit. I have never provided amenities for my paxs and I'm in my 11th straight week of only 5-star ratings. Providing free shit just doesn't have any measurable effect on ratings.


----------



## Casandria

Pax are going to ding your rating at some point or another for much more trivial things. It's not worth taking up luggage space or my money to keep water in the trunk. In fact, you can bet your bottom dollar, a pax will ding your rating because all their crap won't fit in the trunk because of your water.


----------



## elelegido

Casandria said:


> Pax are going to ding your rating at some point or another for much more trivial things. It's not worth taking up luggage space or my money to keep water in the trunk. In fact, you can bet your bottom dollar, a pax will ding your rating because all their crap won't fit in the trunk because of your water.


I think most pax get it when you explain to them that previously they got water and treats because they were paying for them with higher fares, for the same journey. Now they're riding in an economy service; they don't pay for extras, so they don't get them.

And those who don't get it, screw 'em. I'm not going to be lying and saying that I've just run out, and have some entitled little princess tutting away at me in the back seat or making snarky little comments. I prefer to educate them on the concept of "you pay, you get. You don't pay, you don't get". It's very simple!


----------



## Casandria

Exactly! It's the difference between flying coach and first class


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Providing water to riders IS a fully deductible expense. 
Definition of a deduction vs a credit is this: 
A tax deduction is something that reduces how much taxable income you claim. A tax credit is something that directly reduces how much tax you owe. 
*What is deductible*
Coffee, bottled water, food for clients, gum etc.


----------



## elelegido

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Providing water to riders IS a fully deductible expense.
> Definition of a deduction vs a credit is this:
> A tax deduction is something that reduces how much taxable income you claim. A tax credit is something that directly reduces how much tax you owe.
> *What is deductible*
> Coffee, bottled water, food for clients, gum etc.


Right, it's tax deductible. That doesn't mean that it represents no cost to drivers though. It means that Uncle Sam may pay for a percentage of the water, depending on a number of factors, and the driver ponies up for the rest.


----------



## Jay Dean

I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me. I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber. In the end I didnt have to pay last year and if you want to get technical some day I have off I will give you forms to fume over lol. Water Is a small price to pay regardless if out of pocket, 80% don't even take the water..Austin has a lot of rich drunks that aren't impressed (not my type of thinking) like I say it's just courteous and is a small and so far free expense from my perspective. And yes I actually care if someone wants water, not all numbers to me. Anyways I respect the input but for my schedule and market being couteous pays off at a cheap expense


----------



## Casandria

I'm confused, if you're broke and only 20% of the pax are taking the water, then why bother? You say it's a small expense so perhaps we define broke differently.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jay Dean said:


> I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me. I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber. In the end I didnt have to pay last year and if you want to get technical some day I have off I will give you forms to fume over lol. Water Is a small price to pay regardless if out of pocket, 80% don't even take the water..Austin has a lot of rich drunks that aren't impressed (not my type of thinking) like I say it's just courteous and is a small and so far free expense from my perspective. And yes I actually care if someone wants water, not all numbers to me. Anyways I respect the input but for my schedule and market being couteous pays off at a cheap expense


Are these at least surge fares?


----------



## Lidman

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


 I do sometimes, but only for myself.


----------



## Desert Driver

When I was new to Uber I picked up a prostitute at a john's home and I took her back to her apartment. On the way she asked me for water. My first thought was that she should have rinsed her mouth before I was ever called. Anyway, we stopped at a convenience store and she bought us both water. She gave me a 5 star rating. This is the way it's supposed to work, folks. Paxs should be providing _*us*_ with refreshments, not the other way around. Can I get an amen?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Personally, I don't use plastic water bottles, so I don't want to provide them to pax. Individual waters in glass bottles (voss, for instance) seems too expensive. Not sure what to do. I feel as though I should be providing them or at least have them on hand for UberBlack customers, but I don't. No one has asked or mentioned it, though.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I kept water in my car, no pax ever took it. I had mints... only a couple ever took it. I went out and bought iPhone chargers because Uber led me to believe that I needed them. No client ever asked to use them. My car has a 110v outlet on the dash... Nobody ever asked to use it. 

That being said, its a good idea to keep water and mints in your car, even if you don't hand them out to clients. Nice to have water on hand so you're not forced to spend $1 or more for water while on the road. Mints are nice so you can freshen up your breath after a snack.


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> *Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings. I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.
> 
> The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


That last sentence sums it up.


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> I do sometimes, but only for myself.


Exactly! If I'm going to spend 4, 6, 8, 10 hours in my car for the pax's benefit, any refreshments I lug along are for me and no one else.


----------



## Desert Driver

Casandria said:


> Exactly! It's the difference between flying coach and first class


A more accurate analogy may be the difference between flying first class and riding in the cargo hold.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Desert Driver said:


> I agree. But that doesn't place any burden upon me to charge pax's phones. If the pax got into my car with a nearly dead phone, he/she will get out of my car with a more depleted phone battery. That's just not my problem to solve. I didn't create the problem so I'm not inclined to solve it without proper compensation.


I just don't get the problem in charging a pax phone. The request in my cab has happened maybe twice in two years. I am delighted to help. I'm not tech savvy so feel bad if my plug is not conducive to their phone. A girl recently asked for an aux cord; I've seen it mentioned often in the forum but not really sure what it is versus letting someone use my cig lighter to charge. Is it to use Spotify (whatever that is)?

Again, some Uber Drivers seem so burned out and annoyed by pax. Is it REALLY that bad? You'd think I'd have loads of complaints about cab pax all these years, but 98% are great. Except one last night, as he berated me for not being able to find a street in the late-night rain. When I ask him to help me check the house numbers as I drove by, he barked, "That's YOUR job!" Though, he tipped well.

I can possibly understand Uber drivers' annoyance with pax, as you have more pax in a normal shift. I had long waits at airport last night during Easter/Passover weekend, and again now, so only did about 15 fares in twelve hours. So, not as much stress driving so far to pings so often. We do much sitting around...easy!...

Have never had a customer ask for water or mints in my cab...ever. Maybe gum, once.


----------



## Casandria

BostonTaxiDriver What is your per mile rate and how much of that do you actually net?


----------



## Desert Driver

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I just don't get the problem in charging a pax phone. The request in my cab has happened maybe twice in two years. I am delighted to help. I'm not tech savvy so feel bad if my plug is not conducive to their phone. A girl recently asked for an aux cord; I've seen it mentioned often in the forum but not really sure what it is versus letting someone use my cig lighter to charge. Is it to use Spotify (whatever that is)?
> 
> Again, some Uber Drivers seem so burned out and annoyed by pax. Is it REALLY that bad? You'd think I'd have loads of complaints about cab pax all these years, but 98% are great. Except one last night, as he berated me for not being able to find a street in the late-night rain. When I ask him to help me check the house numbers as I drove by, he barked, "That's YOUR job!" Though, he tipped well.
> 
> I can possibly understand Uber drivers' annoyance with pax, as you have more pax in a normal shift. I had long waits at airport last night during Easter/Passover weekend, and again now, so only did about 15 fares in twelve hours. So, not as much stress driving so far to pings so often. We do much sitting around...easy!...
> 
> Have never had a customer ask for water or mints in my cab...ever. Maybe gum, once.


I have three power cords in my car. One is for my phone, one is for my GPS, and one is for my dashcam. I can't accommodate the request of a pax who was too lazy or thoughtless to charge their own phone. I didn't create the problem, so I'm not inclined to solve that problem without proper compensation.


----------



## Casandria

Yes Desert Driver we all know your motto is "show me the money"


----------



## Desert Driver

Casandria said:


> Yes Desert Driver we all know your motto is "show me the money"


ABC - Always Be Compensated.

I do a lot of community service and volunteer work. But when I'm working in the capacity of IC, I have to be paid for any effort I expend for the benefit of my client.


----------



## UberDesson

I gave up offering water, candy, gums, mints, etc, weeks ago. And I still maintain 5.0 rating.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberDesson said:


> I gave up offering water, candy, gums, mints, etc, weeks ago. And I still maintain 5.0 rating.


Precisely. There's no upside to handing out free shit. It's just an unnecessary cost.


----------



## basschica

Maybe it's just me... but a 40 pack of Costco water is $3.49, which equates to $0.08725 (less than 9 cents) a bottle. If that keeps a drunk person awake sipping it on the ride to their dropoff location, then I think it's a good investment. Granted, I am new and did my first ride last night @ bar closing time, but the drunks were happy/thrilled drunks that said I was THE BEST and SO NICE (yeah, their phrasing, not just a random emphasis). This is just an extra gig on some nights/weekends to earn money for home improvements, so I guess as long as I do ok with some extra money, then that's all there is to it. As for the taxes...do you really think the water they provide you at a place of business in a lobby or something has "proof" that you drank it? Nope. It's a reasonable writeoff for a service such as driving people around. As is car cleaning costs etc. My car would not be this clean (though I never let it get disgusting), if I wasn't providing people with rides and striving for good ratings. I'd have some dust on the dash or salt still in my floor mats because it was snowing just a week ago. That all said, I don't feel anyone should be expected to provide anything above a ride or be rated less because they didn't provide water when another driver has in the past. It should be based on timeliness, cleanliness, professionalism, and expedient path to destinations. The riders were also impressed English wasn't my 2nd language. I think that's enough of a differentiator based on what they said about their past trips so far with Uber here. Anyway, I'm new, just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll learn a great deal from the community. If anyone else in Grand Rapids, MI I'd love to talk shop if you are open to it!


----------



## Desert Driver

basschica said:


> Maybe it's just me... but a 40 pack of Costco water is $3.49, which equates to $0.08725 (less than 9 cents) a bottle. If that keeps a drunk person awake sipping it on the ride to their dropoff location, then I think it's a good investment. Granted, I am new and did my first ride last night @ bar closing time, but the drunks were happy/thrilled drunks that said I was THE BEST and SO NICE (yeah, their phrasing, not just a random emphasis). This is just an extra gig on some nights/weekends to earn money for home improvements, so I guess as long as I do ok with some extra money, then that's all there is to it. As for the taxes...do you really think the water they provide you at a place of business in a lobby or something has "proof" that you drank it? Nope. It's a reasonable writeoff for a service such as driving people around. As is car cleaning costs etc. My car would not be this clean (though I never let it get disgusting), if I wasn't providing people with rides and striving for good ratings. I'd have some dust on the dash or salt still in my floor mats because it was snowing just a week ago. That all said, I don't feel anyone should be expected to provide anything above a ride or be rated less because they didn't provide water when another driver has in the past. It should be based on timeliness, cleanliness, professionalism, and expedient path to destinations. The riders were also impressed English wasn't my 2nd language. I think that's enough of a differentiator based on what they said about their past trips so far with Uber here. Anyway, I'm new, just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll learn a great deal from the community. If anyone else in Grand Rapids, MI I'd love to talk shop if you are open to it!


But what's the upside to providing water? Or is it that you dig the feeling you've just made a friend? If so, you'll soon get over that feeling.


----------



## basschica

Desert Driver said:


> But what's the upside to providing water? Or is it that you dig the feeling you've just made a friend? If so, you'll soon get over that feeling.


It's something to rinse them off with if they puke? Happy drunks are better than obnoxious ones? I usually have it in a cooler in my car anyway (hate to pay out the tuchus at a gas station when I'm driving normally), and since it's so cheap at Costco, I don't think it's too big of a deal. I get that it's business and if there's not a direct correlation to profits that it doesn't make sense officially. I guess I don't think less than 10 cents is a big deal to me. If I provide a dozen rides in a weekend, then I figure a dollar in expense isn't that crucial. Then again, I make a decent salary at my normal job and won't be relying on this income other than for "extra" in the budget. But like I said, I realize the math isn't really there especially since the rates are so low (per what I've seen so far here). You're probably right though...I'll get over the feeling eventually no doubt.


----------



## UberHollywood

puber said:


> I don't agree with not giving phone chargers.
> People need their phones to order next uber, they need them to pull the address from their email, and it's an essential necessity these days.


They need it so they can rate you right after you drop them off...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

basschica said:


> Maybe it's just me... but a 40 pack of Costco water is $3.49, which equates to $0.08725 (less than 9 cents) a bottle. If that keeps a drunk person awake sipping it on the ride to their dropoff location, then I think it's a good investment. Granted, I am new and did my first ride last night @ bar closing time, but the drunks were happy/thrilled drunks that said I was THE BEST and SO NICE (yeah, their phrasing, not just a random emphasis). This is just an extra gig on some nights/weekends to earn money for home improvements, so I guess as long as I do ok with some extra money, then that's all there is to it. As for the taxes...do you really think the water they provide you at a place of business in a lobby or something has "proof" that you drank it? Nope. It's a reasonable writeoff for a service such as driving people around. As is car cleaning costs etc. My car would not be this clean (though I never let it get disgusting), if I wasn't providing people with rides and striving for good ratings. I'd have some dust on the dash or salt still in my floor mats because it was snowing just a week ago. That all said, I don't feel anyone should be expected to provide anything above a ride or be rated less because they didn't provide water when another driver has in the past. It should be based on timeliness, cleanliness, professionalism, and expedient path to destinations. The riders were also impressed English wasn't my 2nd language. I think that's enough of a differentiator based on what they said about their past trips so far with Uber here. Anyway, I'm new, just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll learn a great deal from the community. If anyone else in Grand Rapids, MI I'd love to talk shop if you are open to it!


It's not an unreasonable thing to do. In fact, it's a nice thing to do. The reason so many people are advising against it is because unlike in most professions where customers recognize and appreciate an employee/contractor going the extra mile, uber customers have come to expect 5-diamond service for cheaper-than-the-bus prices. I'm on my phone, so can someone link the post where a passenger actually asked an uber driver why he provided "cheap" water? That's just an example of the ingratitude that you'll experience that may deter you from wanting to go out of your way. Passengers think uber provides those things. They think uber pays an extra tip. Some even think uber gives you a car!

Go for it. Give it your best go, no matter what anyone says. You'll arrive at your own conclusions independently.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Maybe we should all be selling concessions. If uber gives us shit, we can just point out that article about the jeweler who sells shit to uber pax where uber was quoted as saying that they encourage that sort of thing.

We can put signs up, "since the recent rate cuts, water can now be purchased for $1 per bottle. Cash or credit. Not included in fare."


----------



## Mad Pax

Lol I remember when I first started out.

Chilled water on ice, freshly plucked from the cooler and lovingly placed in the car door cup holders mere minutes before pulling up. At one point, I even supplied mini bags of pretzels.

Then I realized how little difference it made. How little appreciation was given. How spoiled and entitled, or downright ghetto many of the riders were. How Uber was decreasing my wages while expecting me to maintain a certain level of service.

And then all they got was a clean car and prompt service.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

Jay Dean said:


> I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me. I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber. In the end I didnt have to pay last year and if you want to get technical some day I have off I will give you forms to fume over lol. Water Is a small price to pay regardless if out of pocket, 80% don't even take the water..Austin has a lot of rich drunks that aren't impressed (not my type of thinking) like I say it's just courteous and is a small and so far free expense from my perspective. And yes I actually care if someone wants water, not all numbers to me. Anyways I respect the input but for my schedule and market being couteous pays off at a cheap expense


I agree. A case of bottled water at CVS is $2.00. So roughly 9 cents a bottle. The cheap asz drivers who talk about their riders like they are the lowest form of dirt who only care about themselves are self indulgent losers. They say they are 5 star and I call Bull [email protected] Keep up that positive attitude. A lot of Big City drivers are caustic. If they wanted to make better money they could learn a trade, most of them are to lazy to try and better themselves. If you aren't having fun doing this or if you need money so bad you can't hand out a bottle of water to a thirsty rider, you really should be thinking of doing something else. Just sayin...........


----------



## puber

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I agree. A case of bottled water at CVS is $2.00. So roughly 9 cents a bottle. The cheap asz drivers who talk about their riders like they are the lowest form of dirt who only care about themselves are self indulgent losers. They say they are 5 star and I call Bull [email protected] Keep up that positive attitude. A lot of Big City drivers are caustic. If they wanted to make better money they could learn a trade, most of them are to lazy to try and better themselves. If you aren't having fun doing this or if you need money so bad you can't hand out a bottle of water to a thirsty rider, you really should be thinking of doing something else. Just sayin...........


Troll.
Added


----------



## Desert Driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It's not an unreasonable thing to do. In fact, it's a nice thing to do. The reason so many people are advising against it is because unlike in most professions where customers recognize and appreciate an employee/contractor going the extra mile, uber customers have come to expect 5-diamond service for cheaper-than-the-bus prices. I'm on my phone, so can someone link the post where a passenger actually asked an uber driver why he provided "cheap" water? That's just an example of the ingratitude that you'll experience that may deter you from wanting to go out of your way. Passengers think uber provides those things. They think uber pays an extra tip. Some even think uber gives you a car!
> 
> Go for it. Give it your best go, no matter what anyone says. You'll arrive at your own conclusions independently.


Eventually, basschica will see that handing out amenities to UberX passengers is simply a waste of resources just as the rest of Us X'ers have discovered.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> *Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings. I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.
> 
> The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


I have cold water AND chargers. When you buy water by the case, it is dirt cheap. As far as NOT carrying water because of something that happened in London, I couldn't care less.

The only thing I wont carry is gum/mints.


----------



## elelegido

Jay Dean said:


> I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me. I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber. In the end I didnt have to pay last year and if you want to get technical some day I have off I will give you forms to fume over lol. Water Is a small price to pay regardless if out of pocket, 80% don't even take the water..Austin has a lot of rich drunks that aren't impressed (not my type of thinking) like I say it's just courteous and is a small and so far free expense from my perspective. And yes I actually care if someone wants water, not all numbers to me. Anyways I respect the input but for my schedule and market being couteous pays off at a cheap expense


That's the point - you don't "get it back free". In fact, if you paid no tax last year then you paid for 100% of all the freebies you gave out last year.

Uber loves drivers who don't understand certain concepts in business; it heavily fogs the issue of revenue vs costs vs profit vs earnings, and such drivers can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> I have cold water AND chargers. When you buy water by the case, it is dirt cheap. As far as NOT carrying water because of something that happened in London, I couldn't care less.
> 
> The only thing I wont carry is gum/mints.


Oh, that's a made up story about London. The point is, there's no upside to providing free shit. However, if it makes you feel like you've made a friend and you cherish such an emotion, then by all means continue to provide.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, that's a made up story about London. The point is, there's no upside to providing free shit. However, if it makes you feel like you've made a friend and you cherish such an emotion, then by all means continue to provide.


Yeah, I was suspicious of the poisoned water story.

I do provide the water when it is hot. I get it pretty cheap so why not? It makes people happy and that is payment enough...on top of the fare of course


----------



## Desert Driver

elelegido said:


> That's the point - you don't "get it back free". In fact, if you paid no tax last year then you paid for 100% of all the freebies you gave out last year.
> 
> Uber loves drivers who don't understand certain concepts in business; it heavily fogs the issue of revenue vs costs vs profit vs earnings, and such drivers can't see the forest for the trees.


Wow! Never were truer words spoken. You and spot-on correct.

Drivers need to adopt the policy of providing only those amenities for which Uber provides 100% reimbursement.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Yeah, I was suspicious of the poisoned water story.
> 
> I do provide the water when it is hot. I get it pretty cheap so why not? It makes people happy and that is payment enough...on top of the fare of course


If you value that feeling and you feel it's worth more than the price of the water and the expense and hassle of procuring, transporting, refrigerating, and cleaning up after it, then you should continue to do so. But financially, there is no upside. That's my point.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Wow! Never were truer words spoken. You and spot-on correct.
> 
> Drivers need to adopt the policy of providing only those amenities for which Uber provides 100% reimbursement.


I would be ashamed to ask for reimbursement for $5 lousy bucks spread out over a two week period. I have spent more than that at McDonald's. Anyone who operates on that thin a margin is doing something wrong.


----------



## CityGirl

My partner was good naturedly ribbed by a woman telling her friend their prior driver had chocolates and water, etc. He told her he doesn't do that and asked her why she would take candy and water from a stranger, not having any way to know if it was tampered with or adulterated. She changed her tune and said she had never thought of that. So if y'all are going to be offering that stuff, women shouldn't be taking it from you...just sayin'...


----------



## Desert Driver

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I agree. A case of bottled water at CVS is $2.00. So roughly 9 cents a bottle. The cheap asz drivers who talk about their riders like they are the lowest form of dirt who only care about themselves are self indulgent losers. They say they are 5 star and I call Bull [email protected] Keep up that positive attitude. A lot of Big City drivers are caustic. If they wanted to make better money they could learn a trade, most of them are to lazy to try and better themselves. If you aren't having fun doing this or if you need money so bad you can't hand out a bottle of water to a thirsty rider, you really should be thinking of doing something else. Just sayin...........


Again, there's no financial upside to handing out free shit to the paxs. What I appreciate is when the pax provides ME with a refreshment. And logically speaking, with the rates that the paxs are being charged, they really should be providing the drivers with amenities.


----------



## UberOnSD

CityGirl said:


> My partner was good naturedly ribbed by a woman telling her friend their prior driver had chocolates and water, etc. He told her he doesn't do that and asked her why she would take candy and water from a stranger, not having any way to know if it was tampered with or adulterated. She changed her tune and said she had never thought of that. So if y'all are going to be offering that stuff, women shouldn't be taking it from you...just sayin'...


Contrary to what pigfaced feminists like Gloria Allred say, not all men are predatory. And IF a guy did that, he would not be hard to find.

Just another reason to hide a cam in the car.


----------



## CityGirl

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I agree. A case of bottled water at CVS is $2.00. So roughly 9 cents a bottle. The cheap asz drivers who talk about their riders like they are the lowest form of dirt who only care about themselves are self indulgent losers. They say they are 5 star and I call Bull [email protected] Keep up that positive attitude. A lot of Big City drivers are caustic. If they wanted to make better money they could learn a trade, most of them are to lazy to try and better themselves. If you aren't having fun doing this or if you need money so bad you can't hand out a bottle of water to a thirsty rider, you really should be thinking of doing something else. Just sayin...........


What decade do you live in? A case of water is $5 plus CRV on 24 bottles (another 2.25). Charleston is stuck in the 60s, I see! I bet gas is a dollar. LOL.


----------



## CityGirl

UberOnSD said:


> Contrary to what pigfaced feminists like Gloria Allred say, not all men are predatory. And IF a guy did that, he would not be hard to find.
> 
> Just another reason to hide a cam in the car.


LOL, do you want to tell your daughter to take the candy because not all men are predatory? How about protecting herself just in case she got the ONE? 
And HIDING the cam in the car? You ARE the ONE! LMAO


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Again, there's no financial upside to handing out free shit to the paxs. What I appreciate is when the pax provides ME with a refreshment. And logically speaking, with the rates that the paxs are being charged, they really should be providing the drivers with amenities.


You say there is no financial upside. Maybe that is a passenger who will tell his friends about Uber and there will be more passengers to pick up.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Contrary to what pigfaced feminists like Gloria Allred say, not all men are predatory. And IF a guy did that, he would not be hard to find.
> 
> Just another reason to hide a cam in the car.


Just install a dual-channel dashcam like many of us have already done. No need to be surreptitious about it. It's perfectly legal.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Just install a dua-channel dashcam like many of us have already done. No need to be surreptitious about it. It's perfectly legal.


Dont passengers get turned off if they see the cam tbough?

Any ideas for a good cam?


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> You say there is no financial upside. Maybe that is a passenger who will tell his friends about Uber and there will be more passengers to pick up.


Bit of a stretch there. A person can get a bottle on any street corner. Uber is an ultra-cheap transportation option. People don't ride or refer Uber because it's a refreshment source. Just sayin'.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Dont passengers get turned off if they see the cam tbough?
> 
> Any ideas for a good cam?


No. Most don't know what it is. Many have asked why I have two GPS devices. But even if they didn't like it, who cares? It's for their safety and my safety. If they don't like it they can get on a bus...that has a camera. Or they can call a cab...that has a camera. We live in the surveillance age.


----------



## UberOnSD

CityGirl said:


> LOL, do you want to tell your daughter to take the candy because not all men are predatory? How about protecting herself just in case she got the ONE?
> And HIDING the cam in the car? You ARE the ONE! LMAO


Only trial lawyers and feminist attorneys would complain about cams because it makes things much harder in terms of ripping off defendants with phony allegations.

I dont hand out candy by the way.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Bit of a stretch there. A person can get a bottle on any street corner. Uber is an ultra-cheap transportation option. People don't ride or refer Uber because it's a refreshment source. Just sayin'.


Sure they can. But I dont mind handing it out. I dont think it should be compulsory or expected however.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Only trial lawyers and feminist attorneys would complain about cams because it makes things much harder in terms of ripping off defendants with phony allegations.
> 
> I dont hand out candy by the way.


The only thing I hand out is advice, but only if asked.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> No. Most don't know what it is. Many have asked why I have two GPS devices. But even if they didn't like it, who cares? It's for their safety and my safety. If they don't like it they can get on a bus...that has a camera. Or they can call a cab...that has a camera. We live in the surveillance age.


Well you got me on that one. There are indeed cams everywhere.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Sure they can. But I dont mind handing it out. I dont think it should be compulsory or expected however.


And if you enjoy doing it, then please do so. I'm simply informing others that there is no upside other than whatever feeling you get.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> And if you enjoy doing it, then please do so. I'm simply informing others that there is no upside other than whatever feeling you get.


In a purely financial sense, u r right. I do enjoy it as u said.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Sure they can. But I dont mind handing it out. I dont think it should be compulsory or expected however.


My policy is to hand out only those items for which Uber reimburses me.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> In a purely financial sense, u r right. I do enjoy it as u said.


How long have you been handing out refreshments to paxs?


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> No. Most don't know what it is. Many have asked why I have two GPS devices. But even if they didn't like it, who cares? It's for their safety and my safety. If they don't like it they can get on a bus...that has a camera. Or they can call a cab...that has a camera. We live in the surveillance age.





Desert Driver said:


> How long have you been handing out refreshments to paxs?


Since I started. I only do it during the hot days though. When it cools off, I dont carry any and nobody asked about it.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> My policy is to hand out only those items for which Uber reimburses me.


I think it is a matter of preference. If I was hurting, then I probably would hand out zero.


----------



## UberOnSD

CityGirl said:


> LOL, do you want to tell your daughter to take the candy because not all men are predatory? How about protecting herself just in case she got the ONE?
> And HIDING the cam in the car? You ARE the ONE! LMAO


By the way, if you tell YOUR daughter that all men are pigs, she will either become a miserable feminist or lebanese.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> I think it is a matter of preference. If I was hurting, then I probably would hand out zero.


You're correct. It is preference. Beyond the expense, I don't want to clean up empties either. I'm not into making work for myself.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Since I started. I only do it during the hot days though. When it cools off, I dont carry any and nobody asked about it.


Maybe you could set up a tea pot on chilly days in SD.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> You're correct. It is preference. Beyond the expense, I don't want to clean up empties either. I'm not into making work for myself.


I understand where u r coming from. I have blown it by not looking for empties and finding them later on. Oops!


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Dont passengers get turned off if they see the cam tbough?
> 
> Any ideas for a good cam?


I may have a cam recommendation later. The cam that I've been using and have really liked took a dump, so I'm back in the market.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Maybe you could set up a tea pot on chilly days in SD.


Funny you say that. I have wondered what I could serve on icy-cold nights but I could never come up with anything as easy as the water.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> I may have a cam recommendation later. The cam that I've been using and have really liked took a dump, so I'm back in the market.


That sucks. I am checking with a couple of places too. Probably wont order one from Alibaba though!


----------



## CityGirl

UberOnSD said:


> By the way, if you tell YOUR daughter that all men are pigs, she will either become a miserable feminist or lebanese.


Luckily, I am just raising one of the pigs.

(Kidding, totally.)

I just want all women, in this day and age, to be cautious. It in no way implies that all men are pigs to not accept candy from a stranger. It is just being sensible, because people are drugged with all manner of substances in lots of situations.

And I teach my son to be respectful of and to protect women.


----------



## UberOnSD

CityGirl said:


> Luckily, I am just raising one of the pigs.
> 
> (Kidding, totally.)
> 
> I just want all women, in this day and age, to be cautious. It in no way implies that all men are pigs to not accept candy from a stranger. It is just being sensible, because people are drugged with all manner of substances in lots of situations.
> 
> And I teach my son to be respectful of and to protect women.


Point taken. Nothing wrong with being cautious. There are predators out there. I want to believe none of them are driving for Uber...unless they're females of course!


----------



## CityGirl

LOL UberOnSD


----------



## flyingdingo

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


A 16-year-old girl? Are you kidding? You should have asked her how she got an Uber account, then put her out and reported to Uber. And "thankfully" you had a charging cable? Jesus, give me a break! Stop grovelling to children. Have some self respect.


----------



## flyingdingo

I have a dog barrier behind my back seat. When pax ask me if I have dogs, I say, "No, that's for rowdy passengers. It's especially for those who ask me for favors."


----------



## flyingdingo

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


You should have stopped the car at the closest safe spot and put her entitled ass out.


----------



## UberOnSD

flyingdingo said:


> I have a dog barrier behind my back seat. When pax ask me if I have dogs, I say, "No, that's for rowdy passengers. It's especially for those who ask me for favors."


Do you really have a barrier? You are brave!


----------



## flyingdingo

UberOnSD said:


> Do you really have a barrier? You are brave!


----------



## UberOnSD

flyingdingo said:


> A 16-year-old girl? Are you kidding? You should have asked her how she got an Uber account, then put her out and reported to Uber. And "thankfully" you had a charging cable? Jesus, give me a break! Stop grovelling to children. Have some self respect.


Putting a kid out would be dangerous. If something happened to her, the twits with law degrees would blame the driver.


----------



## flyingdingo

UberOnSD said:


> Do you really have a barrier? You are brave!


And I'll sic that crazy dingo on them if they don't like it!


----------



## UberOnSD

flyingdingo said:


>


Cute!!


----------



## UberOnSD

flyingdingo said:


> A 16-year-old girl? Are you kidding? You should have asked her how she got an Uber account, then put her out and reported to Uber. And "thankfully" you had a charging cable? Jesus, give me a break! Stop grovelling to children. Have some self respect.


Everyone grovels to girls


----------



## flyingdingo

UberOnSD said:


> Everyone grovels to girls


Not everyone. Not me. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

elelegido said:


> That's the point - you don't "get it back free". In fact, if you paid no tax last year then you paid for 100% of all the freebies you gave out last year.
> 
> Uber loves drivers who don't understand certain concepts in business; it heavily fogs the issue of revenue vs costs vs profit vs earnings, and such drivers can't see the forest for the trees.


Back when cell phones were very expensive and charged 35 cents per minute or more (no plans--maybe 1992?) I knew a newspaper distributor who had cell phones for her family to the tune of $400 per month. Told me it didn't cost her anything because it was tax deductible. Could not convince her they weren't free.

So many folks don't understand what "deductible" means. There should be a class required in high school to cover basic taxes, budgeting and business.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

puber said:


> Troll.
> Added


DenverDiane = puber


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberOnSD said:


> By the way, if you tell YOUR daughter that all men are pigs, she will either become a miserable feminist or lebanese.


How do you become Lebanese that easily? Don't you have to move there first?


----------



## UberOnSD

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Back when cell phones were very expensive and charged 35 cents per minute or more (no plans--maybe 1992?) I knew a newspaper distributor who had cell phones for her family to the tune of $400 per month. Told me it didn't cost her anything because it was tax deductible. Could not convince her they weren't free.
> 
> So many folks don't understand what "deductible" means. There should be a class required in high school to cover basic taxes, budgeting and business.


Schools dont even teach kids how to fill out job applications or even how to spell anymore.


----------



## UberOnSD

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Back when cell phones were very expensive and charged 35 cents per minute or more (no plans--maybe 1992?) I knew a newspaper distributor who had cell phones for her family to the tune of $400 per month. Told me it didn't cost her anything because it was tax deductible. Could not convince her they weren't free.
> 
> So many folks don't understand what "deductible" means. There should be a class required in high school to cover basic taxes, budgeting and business.


To teach those things, they would need to do away with the really important subject matter such as writing letters to Obawma, sexual harassment and classes on multiculturalism


----------



## Mad Pax

UberOnSD said:


> I would be ashamed to ask for reimbursement for $5 lousy bucks spread out over a two week period. I have spent more than that at McDonald's. Anyone who operates on that thin a margin is doing something wrong.


$5 for 2 weeks? You get 20-25 waters in a pack, not counting the ice ($2 a day). I would easily blow through a pack in 2 days, doing 20-30 rides a night. When you add it all up, it's more like $20-30 a week, in addition to your other expenses. For ungrateful passengers? No thanks.


----------



## elelegido

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you become Lebanese that easily? Don't you have to move there first?


Lebanese LOL


----------



## Jay Dean

Nobody wanted water tonight, so I look at it as who NEEDS water. I stopped early, still only spent about 10 cents a bottle and lost 4 bottles....40 cents. Ok, maybe if I stayed late tonight (if I wasn't tired) and lost say 3.00 worth of water for raging drunks at a surge rate of whatever they do at 2am here 2x to 5x depending on festivals. Yes, I am only human, started a new job m-f and am too tired to drive, I am not going to go after money if I am tired on the road, even if I need it.

So how I see bottled water, from my end is the same as candy at a front desk of a business you give away, like I say this is my market and perspective. I guess elsewhere people really want that bottled water lol

BTW, as negative as you all are I am starting to like yall so fist bump like lyft yeah

And if you want to discuss broke we can, the cost of living here vs average wages + uber..yes I am broke. Just because the numbers can roll high does not mean the expense is low and I profit in any way. I am as broke as they come..google average rent in Austin, Tx with a 11.00hr job plus uber + everyday expenses. Lets talk broke.

And I don't uber full time because I want health insurance and JOB insurance, UBER is not 100% yet in Texas. San Antonio banned it..so I am still on the fence of its magical powers


----------



## ginseng41

I am an accountant and there are some instances when having a lower net income is actually profitable. The most common example would be the earned income credit. If you are single with 2 kids, lowering your agi can get you a significantly higher credit. Doubt this is what was being discussed, but I wanted to throw it out there


----------



## Badbeat

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


Water?

The real problem....SHE WAS 16 YEARS OLD! UBER requires riders to be 18 or older if riding alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Buy re-useable ice packs. Don't use ice. It melts and is a mess, and why waste the money?


----------



## Uberamstel

Desert Driver said:


> I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.


What a great Uberesque explanation you came up with! Spinning every negative into a positive.

The old 'poisoning incident in London' ploy, I swear I will use that one...

To further improve your Uber experience your Uber Partner Private Driver will not be offering you any liquids or snacks for consumption, thus eliminating all risk of being poisoned.

Your safety is very important to us. Uber On!


----------



## anOzzieUber

Mad Pax said:


> $5 for 2 weeks? You get 20-25 waters in a pack, not counting the ice ($2 a day). I would easily blow through a pack in 2 days, doing 20-30 rides a night. When you add it all up, it's more like $20-30 a week, in addition to your other expenses. For ungrateful passengers? No thanks.





Tim In Cleveland said:


> Buy re-useable ice packs. Don't use ice. It melts and is a mess, and why waste the money?


To hell with that.

I still provide water, but our rates are a hell of a lot better than what you guys get in the US. We're currently $1.30 km / $0.40 min. Without taking into account exchange rates this is around $2.10 mi. Granted your fuel and water is a lot cheaper than us, it is still viable for me to provide water for my pax.

But I draw the line at cooling it, either by buying ice or using ice packs. Both would require carrying a cooler to keep the ice/ice packs in, and then you get bottles of water with condensation on them that drips all over the seats.

The upside to not cooling the bottles is that they sometimes get rather hot in the boot of the car, I simply apologise to the pax that the water is hot but I've been giving out lots - a pax will not take warm water - so you save yourself money by not keeping it cold


----------



## Jay2dresq

anOzzieUber said:


> To hell with that.
> 
> I still provide water, but our rates are a hell of a lot better than what you guys get in the US. We're currently $1.30 km / $0.40 min. Without taking into account exchange rates this is around $2.10 mi. Granted your fuel and water is a lot cheaper than us, it is still viable for me to provide water for my pax.
> 
> But I draw the line at cooling it, either by buying ice or using ice packs. Both would require carrying a cooler to keep the ice/ice packs in, and then you get bottles of water with condensation on them that drips all over the seats.
> 
> The upside to not cooling the bottles is that they sometimes get rather hot in the boot of the car, I simply apologise to the pax that the water is hot but I've been giving out lots - a pax will not take warm water - so you save yourself money by not keeping it cold


Correction: Only a truly thirsty pax will take the warm water. If they decline because its not ice cold, then they really didn't need it in the first place.


----------



## anOzzieUber

How about this for an idea that Uber will never consider:

What if riders were charged cost price + 10% for the water (covers extra fuel used for carrying around a 24 pack of water)? 

I know we pay through the nose for water here in Australia - I get my 24 packs for $7.00 or around $0.35 a bottle (600ml) - that's about as cheap as you'll see it here. 

If a pax knew that taking a bottle would cost them 40 cents (probably closer to 20 cents in the USA) - do you think they'd still take it? Considering here in Australia, if you go to the service station or convenience store, you'll be charged closer to $2 for a bottle of cold water.

My guess is most of these cheap bastards would say no to the water, and then go to the shop and pay 500% more for the water because they are self entitled morons.


----------



## Uberamstel

anOzzieUber said:


> To hell with that.
> 
> I still provide water, but our rates are a hell of a lot better than what you guys get in the US. We're currently $1.30 km / $0.40 min. Without taking into account exchange rates this is around $2.10 mi. Granted your fuel and water is a lot cheaper than us, it is still viable for me to provide water for my pax.
> 
> But I draw the line at cooling it, either by buying ice or using ice packs. Both would require carrying a cooler to keep the ice/ice packs in, and then you get bottles of water with condensation on them that drips all over the seats.
> 
> The upside to not cooling the bottles is that they sometimes get rather hot in the boot of the car, I simply apologise to the pax that the water is hot but I've been giving out lots - a pax will not take warm water - so you save yourself money by not keeping it cold


Very cool advice


----------



## Mad Pax

anOzzieUber said:


> But I draw the line at cooling it, either by buying ice or using ice packs. Both would require carrying a cooler to keep the ice/ice packs in, and then you get bottles of water with condensation on them that drips all over the seats.
> 
> The upside to not cooling the bottles is that they sometimes get rather hot in the boot of the car, I simply apologise to the pax that the water is hot but I've been giving out lots - a pax will not take warm water - so you save yourself money by not keeping it cold


Lol of course nobody would want hot water.. I'm sure you'll save tons in un-bought ice and hot water that nobody wants, but what's the point in the end then? Either do something right or don't do it at all.


----------



## flashgordonnc

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I used to carry room temp water bottles and placed a few in the front passenger door storage area.
I found the worst and usually most obnoxious passengers (the ones that insisted I follow their requested route to the letter to save maybe 50 cents) asked for water, while the polite and cordial pax riders did not.
Now I just keep water in "my" door and offer it as I feel appropriate.
What I have found works great is (I have netted back of seat pouches) is to keep and offer individually wrapped peppermint candy and smarties in the seat pouches that I buy in bags at Walmart. (Nothing with chocolate!)
To more directly answer your comment, without bias I personally have found that female 1st year college students are the more self centered pax.
P.S. As a male driver, no underage female riding by themselves will ever be allowed as a pax for me. At least in my particular orientation we were told at least one pax must be 18 regardless of gender.


----------



## mramirezhb

Would it be illegal or frowned upon if us business independent contractors had the charging cc app. And have candies water and soda but independently charge our passengers?


----------



## Desert Driver

flashgordonnc said:


> I used to carry room temp water bottles and placed a few in the front passenger door storage area.
> I found the worst and usually most obnoxious passengers (the ones that insisted I follow their requested route to the letter to save maybe 50 cents) asked for water, while the polite and cordial pax riders did not.
> Now I just keep water in "my" door and offer it as I feel appropriate.
> What I have found works great is (I have netted back of seat pouches) is to keep and offer individually wrapped peppermint candy and smarties in the seat pouches that I buy in bags at Walmart. (Nothing with chocolate!)
> To more directly answer your comment, without bias I personally have found that female 1st year college students are the more self centered pax.
> P.S. As a male driver, no underage female riding by themselves will ever be allowed as a pax for me. At least in my particular orientation we were told at least one pax must be 18 regardless of gender.


You would be well-advised to install a dual-channel dashcam in you car.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

mramirezhb said:


> Would it be illegal or frowned upon if us business independent contractors had the charging cc app. And have candies water and soda but independently charge our passengers?


No, neither would be illegal but those swipe programs are inconvenient to use and if you try and sell things the pax have been told you "should be offering for free", you can bet they will give you bad ratings. 
Furthermore, I would never offer anything that I don't want ground into my carpet or seats. Mints sound okay, but no chocolate, gum or soda. It's amazing how many passengers feel it's okay to bring food and drink into your car, consume it..then stuff it under the front seat or into the back seat cushions.


----------



## Jay Dean

It's Sunday I'm not getting into taxes but I was PAID BACK for my water expense, so stop using false analogies about what you "think" is going on. Forest from the trees, really?


----------



## anOzzieUber

Mad Pax said:


> Lol of course nobody would want hot water.. I'm sure you'll save tons in un-bought ice and hot water that nobody wants, but what's the point in the end then? Either do something right or don't do it at all.


The water that is in my car is cool, room temperature bottled water. The stuff in the boot, well it get's hotter because it's not in direct air con, but it will get cool eventually when it's moved into the car to replace taken bottles. I'm just not going to any extra trouble to keep it cool. If it's a hot day and pax to continue to take bottles of water, well then someone later on is missing out on a cool drink because I'm not running a bed and breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jay Dean said:


> It's Sunday I'm not getting into taxes but I was PAID BACK for my water expense, so stop using false analogies about what you "think" is going on. Forest from the trees, really?


How were you paid back?


----------



## anOzzieUber

Jay Dean said:


> It's Sunday I'm not getting into taxes but I was PAID BACK for my water expense, so stop using false analogies about what you "think" is going on. Forest from the trees, really?


I know your tax system is probably different to ours, but I think what others are trying to say is this:

For the sake of simplicity, let's say my tax rate is 50 cents in the dollar. If I earn $1000, then I need to pay the government $500 in taxes.

If a buy water for $5 and it's 100% tax deductible, I don't then pay $495 in taxes which would make the water essentially free, I pay 50 cents in the dollar on my earnings of $1000 - $5 = $995 - so I'm paying $497.50 in tax instead of $500.


----------



## elelegido

Jay Dean said:


> It's Sunday I'm not getting into taxes but I was PAID BACK for my water expense, so stop using false analogies about what you "think" is going on. Forest from the trees, really?


It's an idiom, not an analogy 

Anyway, who paid you back for your water expense? Whoever it was, I'd like them to pay me back for my gas, mainentance etc.


----------



## Jay Dean

I will put it like this without getting into details, my tax return covered the cost of the water. Paid back. Small business tax payback, done talking about it. Not worth my time to prove it lol and really don't care


----------



## elelegido

anOzzieUber said:


> I know your tax system is probably different to ours, but I think what others are trying to say is this:
> 
> For the sake of simplicity, let's say my tax rate is 50 cents in the dollar. If I earn $1000, then I need to pay the government $500 in taxes.
> 
> If a buy water for $5 and it's 100% tax deductible, I don't then pay $495 in taxes which would make the water essentially free, I pay 50 cents in the dollar on my earnings of $1000 - $5 = $995 - so I'm paying $497.50 in tax instead of $500.


Probably best to just let them think tax deductible = free...


----------



## zMann

Giving water and mint to riders may or may not affect your rating depends on the riders mood.
I agree with all the drivers that with the low rates, drivers cannot afford it anymore.


----------



## elelegido

Jay Dean said:


> I will put it like this without getting into details, my tax return covered the cost of the water. Paid back. Small business tax payback, done talking about it. Not worth my time to prove it lol and really don't care


You can't prove it, because you are wrong. But OK, whatever; if you don't want to learn, that's fine too!


----------



## KrazyKlownz

Desert Driver said:


> Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside*.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings.* I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.*
> 
> The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


that sir, is a hilariously twisted response. lmao - "i heard Ebola was making a comback. sux,we can't drink the water now." "mmmm,ya. sorry. i wasn't able to cash my welfare check this morning or I'd have plenty of water." -- "I love Uber. i quit my job to do this full time. - hey. you wouldn't happen to have some spare change, would you? my rantings will take major damage if i don't get some water."

if pax was 16, they shouldn't be in the car or able to rate you.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


First thing is you are NOT to pick up a pak under 18 !!!!!!!!! $5.00 ride and a 3 star rating and NO TIP Reg Uber pak LOL

Have Fun with that Uber On


----------



## unter ling

Jay Dean said:


> I drive late night in Austin after I get off my reg job at 1 and at 2 am the bars close and the one thing people need is water so yea for sure I do and last year I wrote it off on taxes as a small business expense so it just makes sense to have water, but if I did it any other time in the day I would have to reconsider ..then again if it's not a problem for taxes in future I think it is only a plus all the way around to have water


Cant wait till you get a spewer. The water you hand out to your drinkers could bring it on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Killeen Ubur said:


> First thing is you are NOT to pick up a pak under 18 !!!!!!!!! $5.00 ride and a 3 star rating and NO TIP Reg Uber pak LOL
> 
> Have Fun with that Uber On


Has anyone cancelled a ride where only an underage pax shows? Since we can't carry them without the app holder accompanying them to me that should qualify as a no show and we get our cancel fee. Assuming they don't cancel after we inform them of that AND they are not present and willing to ride along.


----------



## elelegido

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone cancelled a ride where only an underage pax shows? Since we can't carry them without the app holder accompanying them to me that should qualify as a no show and we get our cancel fee. Assuming they don't cancel after we inform them of that AND they are not present and willing to ride along.


Yes, last time it happened was last week. I No Showed the trip as the account holder did not show or present transportable pax at the pickup location they requested.


----------



## Desert Driver

Killeen Ubur said:


> First thing is you are NOT to pick up a pak under 18 !!!!!!!!! $5.00 ride and a 3 star rating and NO TIP Reg Uber pak LOL
> 
> Have Fun with that Uber On


I do rides from a local boarding school several times a week. The kids are wonderful and I always earn 5 stars. The school and the parents encourage the youngsters to ride Uber and Lyft. And I enjoy these kids because they're polite, respectful and they know how to tip.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

UberOnSD said:


> You say there is no financial upside. Maybe that is a passenger who will tell his friends about Uber and there will be more passengers to pick up.


LOL. You're great. Who are you really


----------



## UberOnSD

Sacto Burbs said:


> LOL. You're great. Who are you really


Just a driver who likes the work


----------



## groovyguru

I used to keep a few bottles in the trunk for myself.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone cancelled a ride where only an underage pax shows? Since we can't carry them without the app holder accompanying them to me that should qualify as a no show and we get our cancel fee. Assuming they don't cancel after we inform them of that AND they are not present and willing to ride along.


Me. On LYFT. Got the cancel fee.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

8 pages on water. LOL.


----------



## Lidman

There's reason to believe that cars can run on water.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I agree. A case of bottled water at CVS is $2.00. So roughly 9 cents a bottle. The cheap asz drivers who talk about their riders like they are the lowest form of dirt who only care about themselves are self indulgent losers. They say they are 5 star and I call Bull [email protected] Keep up that positive attitude. A lot of Big City drivers are caustic. If they wanted to make better money they could learn a trade, most of them are to lazy to try and better themselves. If you aren't having fun doing this or if you need money so bad you can't hand out a bottle of water to a thirsty rider, you really should be thinking of doing something else. Just sayin...........


But what's the upside to handing out water and other crap to paxs? I mean, beyond feeling like you did someone a solid, what's the upside?


----------



## Desert Driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> 8 pages on water. LOL.


Can I get a drink, please?


----------



## RideshareGuru

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I rarely get asked for water or snacks/candy anymore. Back in the day, sure, I offered it up without even any prompting, figuring that it would get me tips or at least a solid rating. That proved not to be the case. Once the rates were lowered, I cut expenses and snacks and water was the first to go. Guess what? My rating and tips were basically unaffected, and my car was cleaner because the ungrateful assholes who were once taking my free water and snacks were no longer leaving their trash in my car because I hadn't provided them with any.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Casandria said:


> OK, you do realize that writing it off isn't the same as not paying for it, right? puber has it right. You aren't getting $5 off your taxes, you just aren't paying tax on that $5.


$5 times probably 15 cases he went through, lol


----------



## RideshareGuru

Desert Driver said:


> I agree. But that doesn't place any burden upon me to charge pax's phones. If the pax got into my car with a nearly dead phone, he/she will get out of my car with a more depleted phone battery. That's just not my problem to solve. I didn't create the problem so I'm not inclined to solve it without proper compensation.


I actually sold an iPhone 5 charger that I bought on Amazon for $2 to a pax for $10.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Desert Driver said:


> But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.


Not to mention the "special ones" that tobacco chewers leave for you.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Casandria said:


> I'm confused, if you're broke and only 20% of the pax are taking the water, then why bother? You say it's a small expense so perhaps we define broke differently.


He still thinks his ratings are higher or that he gets tips when he otherwise wouldn't because of it. And apparently, he doesn't mind being everyone's maid as well. You know, running to the store to buy things for them and cleaning up after them when they trash his car with the stuff he just bought for them.


----------



## RideshareGuru

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I just don't get the problem in charging a pax phone. The request in my cab has happened maybe twice in two years. I am delighted to help. I'm not tech savvy so feel bad if my plug is not conducive to their phone. A girl recently asked for an aux cord; I've seen it mentioned often in the forum but not really sure what it is versus letting someone use my cig lighter to charge. Is it to use Spotify (whatever that is)?
> 
> Again, some Uber Drivers seem so burned out and annoyed by pax. Is it REALLY that bad? You'd think I'd have loads of complaints about cab pax all these years, but 98% are great. Except one last night, as he berated me for not being able to find a street in the late-night rain. When I ask him to help me check the house numbers as I drove by, he barked, "That's YOUR job!" Though, he tipped well.
> 
> I can possibly understand Uber drivers' annoyance with pax, as you have more pax in a normal shift. I had long waits at airport last night during Easter/Passover weekend, and again now, so only did about 15 fares in twelve hours. So, not as much stress driving so far to pings so often. We do much sitting around...easy!...
> 
> Have never had a customer ask for water or mints in my cab...ever. Maybe gum, once.


In a cab, you enjoy much higher rates and statistically 80% of pax tip because it is a face to face transaction and your company doesn't actively discourage tipping. The pax also cannot rate you poorly and have a direct effect on your job. They can file a formal complaint, but it is much more difficult for them, so it cuts down on that behavior quite considerably. Cab pax have also been trained to be thankful when you actually show up on time, they don't have an app that tracks your every move so that they can criticise you even before they step in your vehicle.


----------



## RideshareGuru

basschica said:


> Maybe it's just me... but a 40 pack of Costco water is $3.49, which equates to $0.08725 (less than 9 cents) a bottle. If that keeps a drunk person awake sipping it on the ride to their dropoff location, then I think it's a good investment. Granted, I am new and did my first ride last night @ bar closing time, but the drunks were happy/thrilled drunks that said I was THE BEST and SO NICE (yeah, their phrasing, not just a random emphasis). This is just an extra gig on some nights/weekends to earn money for home improvements, so I guess as long as I do ok with some extra money, then that's all there is to it. As for the taxes...do you really think the water they provide you at a place of business in a lobby or something has "proof" that you drank it? Nope. It's a reasonable writeoff for a service such as driving people around. As is car cleaning costs etc. My car would not be this clean (though I never let it get disgusting), if I wasn't providing people with rides and striving for good ratings. I'd have some dust on the dash or salt still in my floor mats because it was snowing just a week ago. That all said, I don't feel anyone should be expected to provide anything above a ride or be rated less because they didn't provide water when another driver has in the past. It should be based on timeliness, cleanliness, professionalism, and expedient path to destinations. The riders were also impressed English wasn't my 2nd language. I think that's enough of a differentiator based on what they said about their past trips so far with Uber here. Anyway, I'm new, just wanted to say hi and I'm sure I'll learn a great deal from the community. If anyone else in Grand Rapids, MI I'd love to talk shop if you are open to it!


Wait until one of your drunk pax pukes in your car and then dumps water on it trying to clean it for you, lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberOnSD said:


> Dont passengers get turned off if they see the cam tbough?
> 
> Any ideas for a good cam?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DC3KRZA/?tag=ubne0c-20

This is what I have, works great and does audio too.


----------



## zMann

RideshareGuru said:


> Wait until one of your drunk pax pukes in your car and then dumps water on it trying to clean it for you, lol.


Lmao


----------



## RideshareGuru

elelegido said:


> Probably best to just let them think tax deductible = free...


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RideshareGuru said:


> Not to mention the "special ones" that tobacco chewers leave for you.


I actually had a pax ask me for an empty bottle. And was annoyed I didn't have one for him to spit in. Who in the hell just carries empty bottles around in their car? I mean I might have one if I just finished drinking a bottle of water but to assume I should have one?

I checked the back carefully before rating him....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DC3KRZA/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> This is what I have, works great and does audio too.


How's the picture at night? Some reviews indicate not great. Can you post a video?


----------



## RideshareGuru

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I actually had a pax ask me for an empty bottle. And was annoyed I didn't have one for him to spit in. Who in the hell just carries empty bottles around in their car? I mean I might have one if I just finished drinking a bottle of water but to assume I should have one?
> 
> I checked the back carefully before rating him....


For assuming that you would be ok with him spitting tobacco in your vehicle, and expecting you to provide him with supplies to do it; that would be an automatic 1 star for me, shows that he doesn't have any respect for you.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How's the picture at night? Some reviews indicate not great. Can you post a video?


Dashcam video doesn't have to be great at night. You should mainly be concerned with audio as usually that will be sufficient to clear any pax allegations up. Video is usually much more valuable for wrecks, which at night also doesn't have to be great since you're basically looking for lights anyway. I'll upload something next time I swap out my sd card.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RideshareGuru said:


> For assuming that you would be ok with him spitting tobacco in your vehicle, and expecting you to provide him with supplies to do it; that would be an automatic 1 star for me, shows that he doesn't have any respect for you.


I don't remember what I gave him. I'm a lot more likely to rate down these days. He was an ass though.

I wonder where the pax think we're supposed to keep all these supplies though? I have a kia soul and while I can fit a sh**load of stuff in it if I fold the seat down there's not a huge space behind the back seat and I need to keep it clear for luggage and MY essentials (dog seat cover, blanket in winter, rain poncho, small cooler for lunch/water for me etc.).

I am wondering what happens if I have 4 pax all with luggage show up. The app says "4 riders" so do I cancel as no show since presumably they won't go without their luggage and the app doesn't seem to make us required to take anything else? You would hope they would be sensible and order XL but it's bound to happen eventually.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't remember what I gave him. I'm a lot more likely to rate down these days. He was an ass though.
> 
> I wonder where the pax think we're supposed to keep all these supplies though? I have a kia soul and while I can fit a sh**load of stuff in it if I fold the seat down there's not a huge space behind the back seat and I need to keep it clear for luggage and MY essentials (dog seat cover, blanket in winter, rain poncho, small cooler for lunch/water for me etc.).
> 
> I am wondering what happens if I have 4 pax all with luggage show up. The app says "4 riders" so do I cancel as no show since presumably they won't go without their luggage and the app doesn't seem to make us required to take anything else? You would hope they would be sensible and order XL but it's bound to happen eventually.


I had the pleasure today of taking a ping from a woman in an upscale apartment ($1400 for a 600 sq. ft. studio), who called me upon receiving my standard text informing my pax to verify their location is correct and my rules of 4 pax max, no open containers and no tobacco. She had 5 pax and had requested me as a standard Lyft. She asked if my car wasn't big enough for 5, and I told her that if she has 5 pax, she needs to request a Plus. She then told me that she's never had to do that before, to which I told her that by requesting a standard Lyft with 5 people, she's cheating the driver out of money. She replied that she "always tips well". I hung up on her. I love being able to tell asshole pax off and not get rated for it.


----------



## Jay Dean

ok, Im wrong lol, my wallet is wrong also, unreal lol


----------



## RideshareGuru

Jay Dean said:


> ok, Im wrong lol, my wallet is wrong also, unreal lol


If people in the US had any idea of what was going on with their wallets, we wouldn't be in so much debt.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Desert Driver said:


> But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.


You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"? 
You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little, 
but return far more in terms of good will?

You can't comprehend such a simple thing?

You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?

Amazing.


----------



## Casandria

If pax could request drivers they like then I could see an upside, but the argument of customer relations doesn't fly when you aren't working towards repeat business with that customer.


----------



## Desert Driver

Oscar Levant said:


> You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
> I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
> You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
> but return far more in terms of good will?
> 
> You can't comprehend such a simple thing?
> 
> You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?
> 
> Amazing.


Interesting comments and I'm delighted you feel I'm a trip, but what's the upside? Really, what is the upside?

And who said anything about nickel and diming paxs? Most of us drivers simply refuse to provide free crap. That's a far cry from nickel and diming, we will agree. It sounds like you don't understand what that phrase means. See, if I were nickel and diming I'd be charging for the crap handed out: $1 for water, 10 cents for a stick of gum, 5 cents for a mint, etc.

Anything else I can clarify for you today?


----------



## Desert Driver

RideshareGuru said:


> I rarely get asked for water or snacks/candy anymore. Back in the day, sure, I offered it up without even any prompting, figuring that it would get me tips or at least a solid rating. That proved not to be the case. Once the rates were lowered, I cut expenses and snacks and water was the first to go. Guess what? My rating and tips were basically unaffected, and my car was cleaner because the ungrateful assholes who were once taking my free water and snacks were no longer leaving their trash in my car because I hadn't provided them with any.


Oscar Levant doesn't get this, but I'm glad you do. There's just no return (no upside) to providing shit to paxs, especially when fares are as low as they are. Realistically, and this has happened to me only twice, but it make far more sense to pull into a convenience store if the pax needs refreshment and then accept the offer for a refreshment *from* the pax. With rates as low as they are, paxs should be providing the drivers with refreshments, not the other way around. After all, who's doing who the favor here?


----------



## UberOnSD

Oscar Levant said:


> You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
> I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
> You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
> but return far more in terms of good will?
> 
> You can't comprehend such a simple thing?
> 
> You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?
> 
> Amazing.


Outstanding post and conveys my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Outstanding post and conveys my sentiments exactly!


But again, what's the upside? The majority of contributors here agree with me.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> I will post my tax forms and how it costed me nothing, and it's legal If audited. But I'm sure negativity will still resume in replies lol. If you want to give out water don't listen to negative opinions and do it for free if cost is the issue. Just because I am new here I don't agree with jaded mentalities if there are work arounds, and yes legal tax ones. I don't have my info on hand but if you really want to get into all the legal BS I will post later about it. No offense I just call it out how I see it and it's just water people.


Again, the water is not free to you. If you have made the water free to you by way of taxes, you have most definitely committed tax fraud. If the water is free to you by some other means, you have stolen it or it has been freely given to you by a third party. There is no gray area here. You still seem confused about the difference between a business expense and a tax credit. I will be happy to explain the difference. It's not difficult.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay Dean said:


> ok, Im wrong lol, my wallet is wrong also, unreal lol


Don't think of yourself as having been wrong. Think of yourself as now enlightened.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Read Uber news on map with simple mouse clicks.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zEFc-4kVqj8o.kUnPEUfPvj3Q


----------



## Uberamstel

Desert Driver said:


> But again, what's the upside? The majority of contributors here agree with me.


The upside of doing a bit more than your competion, aka other UberX drivers, is that it may reflect well on you and you may, on average, gather more *s if your fellow Uberers are not handing out free stuff..

Same as with airlines: free coffee, tea, peanuts, low-budget headphones etc add very little to operational cost but customers appreciate these trinkets and it helps create a sense of 5* service.

I get that..

So by all means, if you need it to boost ratings, go Full Monty

But if you are ok with where your ratings are I would just do the basic 'getting them safely from A to B' stuff and not worry too much about pax hydration levels

That is the UberX way, if they want their candy, H2O, doors opened etc etc they should Ping another Uber category

Imo


----------



## elelegido

Jay Dean said:


> ok, Im wrong lol, my wallet is wrong also, unreal lol


I could explain the concept of tax deductible to you with calculated examples, but I get the clear impression you're not a "numbers" guy. So, I'll try one last time to explain it, without using numbers. The explanation I will give requires no math skills in order to understand it; only common sense.

Actually, I think you're probably trolling us and just pretending that you don't understand this. But anyway, in case anyone genuinely does not understand it:

Let's start with what we disagree on. You say that tax deductible means "free". That by some unspecified mechanism, the cost of water and treats you give away to pax is somehow refunded to you by the taxman. Therefore, you say, the net cost to you is zero - it's free. I, on the other hand, say that tax deductible does not mean free to the business owner.

OK, let's move on to what we agree on. And that is, that water and treats provided to pax on rides are fully tax deductible. In fact, with few exceptions, all business related expenses are fully tax deductible. Generally, anything that you buy as a direct consequence of running your business is.

Let's take, as an example, an UberX car which is only used for ridesharing. No personal miles. As well as water/treats, gasoline is also fully tax deductible. When the owner needs a new set of tires, those will be fully tax deductible too. And not just water/treats, gas and tires; add to the list cell phone costs, vehicle servicing and maintenance, insurance.... every single one of these is fully tax deductible.

According to your idea, tax deductible items are "free". They are refunded by the unknown mechanism to the driver so that he has no net cost. Water, treats, gasoline, tires, servicing etc etc; all "free"

If this were true, then the driver would receive his weekly bank deposits from Uber. BUT, in your world, because all of his expenses are refunded by Uncle Sam, and he has no net costs, he gets to keep all of the money he gets from Uber. Imagine that - the driver keeps all the revenue he receives from Uber and Uncle Sam is so generous that he pays all the drivers business expenses for him.

No.

Don't get me wrong - I _much_ prefer your idea. Each year I'd just submit all my receipts to Uncle Sam for the water, gas, tires, services etc etc I bought. Say I spent 10 grand in total, and Uncle Sam would cut me a check for the 10 grand to reimburse me. Free water, free gas, free tyres - sounds wonderful to me!

But no, unsurprisingly, that's not how it works. The government does not pay the costs of running your business for you. Take a step back, reread this post, and look at it from a common sense point of view.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uberamstel said:


> The upside of doing a bit more than your competion, aka other UberX drivers, is that it may reflect well on you and you may, on average, gather more *s if your fellow Uberers are not handing out free stuff..
> 
> Same as with airlines: free coffee, tea, peanuts, low-budget headphones etc add very little to operational cost but customers appreciate these trinkets and it helps create a sense of 5* service.
> 
> I get that..
> 
> So by all means, if you need it to boost ratings, go Full Monty
> 
> But if you are ok with where your ratings are I would just do the basic 'getting them safely from A to B' stuff and not worry too much about pax hydration levels
> 
> That is the UberX way, if they want their candy, H2O, doors opened etc etc they should Ping another Uber category
> 
> Imo


But there is no upside. I am in my 12th straight week of only 5-star ratings and I've never handed out anything. The notion of boosting ratings by handing crap out is a fallacy. I will agree that it'd be incredible if we drivers could buy ratings with a 10-cent bottle of water, but the data just don't support that idea. On the other hand, if handing out free shit to paxs gives people a warm fuzzy feeling, then they should keep doing it, as long as they understand there's no return other than that personal feeling.


----------



## Desert Driver

elelegido said:


> I could explain the concept of tax deductible to you with calculated examples, but I get the clear impression you're not a "numbers" guy. So, I'll try one last time to explain it, without using numbers. The explanation I will give requires no math skills in order to understand it; only common sense.
> 
> Actually, I think you're probably trolling us and just pretending that you don't understand this. But anyway, in case anyone genuinely does not understand it:
> 
> Let's start with what we disagree on. You say that tax deductible means "free". That by some unspecified mechanism, the cost of water and treats you give away to pax is somehow refunded to you by the taxman. Therefore, you say, the net cost to you is zero - it's free. I, on the other hand, say that tax deductible does not mean free to the business owner.
> 
> OK, let's move on to what we agree on. And that is, that water and treats provided to pax on rides are fully tax deductible. In fact, with few exceptions, all business related expenses are fully tax deductible. Generally, anything that you buy as a direct consequence of running your business is.
> 
> Let's take, as an example, an UberX car which is only used for ridesharing. No personal miles. As well as water/treats, gasoline is also fully tax deductible. When the owner needs a new set of tires, those will be fully tax deductible too. And not just water/treats, gas and tires; add to the list cell phone costs, vehicle servicing and maintenance, insurance.... every single one of these is fully tax deductible.
> 
> According to your idea, tax deductible items are "free". They are refunded by the unknown mechanism to the driver so that he has no net cost. Water, treats, gasoline, tires, servicing etc etc; all "free"
> 
> If this were true, then the driver would receive his weekly bank deposits from Uber. BUT, in your world, because all of his expenses are refunded by Uncle Sam, and he has no net costs, and he gets to keep all of the money he gets from Uber. Imagine that - the driver keeps all the revenue he receives from Uber and Uncle Sam is so generous that he pays all the drivers business expenses for him.
> 
> No.
> 
> Take a step back, reread this post, and ask yourself if you think that the government is going to pay a businesses' expenses for it. From a common sense point of view.


That's a good explanation. I read it to my cat and he got it...after just one reading. Well done!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Having water in the car would good if a pax brought a cat along, and it got out of line.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> Can I get a drink, please?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Sacto Burbs said:


> 8 pages on water. LOL.


Now 10 and counting!! You can be our statistics person. Good work!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

UberOnSD said:


> Just a driver who likes the work


What kind of work?


----------



## Uberamstel

Desert Driver said:


> But there is no upside. I am in my 12th straight week of only 5-star ratings and I've never handed out anything. The notion of boosting ratings by handing crap out is a fallacy. I will agree that it'd be incredible if we drivers could buy ratings with a 10-cent bottle of water, but the data just don't support that idea. On the other hand, if handing out free shit to paxs gives people a warm fuzzy feeling, then they should keep doing it, as long as they understand there's no return other than that personal feeling.


12 weeks of straight 5* ratings... Sir that is outstanding..

Out of curiosity: how many rides/week do you average?

While driving, do you display the irony/intelligence/wit/sarcasm you demonstrate here?

As a driver, I find myself trying not to come across as being intelligent or too knowledgable about anything, certainly I must not allow my love of wit/irony/sarcasm to surface or else I see that reflected in ratings, only had 2 weeks of pure 5* in over 1400 trips and 33 weeks of Ubering..


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> Interesting comments and I'm delighted you feel I'm a trip, but what's the upside? Really, what is the upside?
> 
> And who said anything about nickel and diming paxs? Most of us drivers simply refuse to provide free crap. That's a far cry from nickel and diming, we will agree. It sounds like you don't understand what that phrase means. See, if I were nickel and diming I'd be charging for the crap handed out: $1 for water, 10 cents for a stick of gum, 5 cents for a mint, etc.
> 
> Anything else I can clarify for you today?


You are a trip desert. Both literally and figuratively.


----------



## paxham

flyingdingo said:


>


You should bring these guys with you and threaten to turn them loose on unruly passengers,


----------



## PoorBasterd

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I will carry water and chewing gum for the pax the same day Uber puts a tipping option in the user app. Until then, Nah.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uberamstel said:


> 12 weeks of straight 5* ratings... Sir that is outstanding..
> 
> Out of curiosity: how many rides/week do you average?
> 
> While driving, do you display the irony/intelligence/wit/sarcasm you demonstrate here?
> 
> As a driver, I find myself trying not to come across as being intelligent or too knowledgable about anything, certainly I must not allow my love of wit/irony/sarcasm to surface or else I see that reflected in ratings, only had 2 weeks of pure 5* in over 1400 trips and 33 weeks of Ubering..


I do between 20 and 40 rides a week, typically.

I discuss whatever topic the pax wants to discuss. I have a diverse interest base and I'm fairly well-read, so I'm conversant in a number of areas. The most common comments that paxs submit are that I'm kind and humorous.


----------



## TidyVet

puber said:


> The IRS will audit you for this.
> Can you prove, you didn't drink any of those waters?


The IRS does not audit for miniscule business write-offs.

They DO audit if you tried to write off 60,000 miles (at .56/mile) when you only grossed $20,000 in revenue that year (therby reducing your taxable income to NEGATIVE $13600)
Or trying to get a Home Office write-off for Uber.

To get an IRS Flag you have to do something fairly obvious.


----------



## Desert Driver

TidyVet said:


> The IRS does not audit for miniscule business write-offs.
> 
> They DO audit if you tried to write off 60,000 miles (at .56/mile) when you only grossed $20,000 in revenue that year (therby reducing your taxable income to NEGATIVE $13600)
> Or trying to get a Home Office write-off for Uber.
> 
> To get an IRS Flag you have to do something fairly obvious.


For those making less than $175k per year, probability of an IRS audit is about 1 in 80,000.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberamstel said:


> 12 weeks of straight 5* ratings... Sir that is outstanding..
> 
> Out of curiosity: how many rides/week do you average?
> 
> While driving, do you display the irony/intelligence/wit/sarcasm you demonstrate here?
> 
> As a driver, I find myself trying not to come across as being intelligent or too knowledgable about anything, certainly I must not allow my love of wit/irony/sarcasm to surface or else I see that reflected in ratings, only had 2 weeks of pure 5* in over 1400 trips and 33 weeks of Ubering..


I've found many pax here REALLY don't want their driver to be more knowledgeable than them and they rate accordingly.


----------



## UberSelectCHICAGO

Casandria said:


> OK, you do realize that writing it off isn't the same as not paying for it, right? puber has it right. You aren't getting $5 off your taxes, you just aren't paying tax on that $5.


Who is paying $5 for a case of water? I laugh at some of these comments on here I would hate to get in some of your cars on a bad day or gosh any day.


----------



## UberSelectCHICAGO

Jay Dean said:


> I will post my tax forms and how it costed me nothing, and it's legal If audited. But I'm sure negativity will still resume in replies lol. If you want to give out water don't listen to negative opinions and do it for free if cost is the issue. Just because I am new here I don't agree with jaded mentalities if there are work arounds, and yes legal tax ones. I don't have my info on hand but if you really want to get into all the legal BS I will post later about it. No offense I just call it out how I see it and it's just water people.


Jay keep doing what you are doing buddy. I am laughing at the negativity in regards to the cost of water. When someone gets in my car I want it to be a pleasant experience. If they want to talk we talk if they don't that is okay as well. If I have water would you like a water? Great if I don't have water not a big deal. We have all signed up to drive for Uber if you don't like it and it becomes a pain and you feel like its costing you to much money that is the freedom you can stop any day you choose. Dean keep doing what you are doing sir!! Have a good day!


----------



## Casandria

UberSelectCHICAGO There is a HUGE difference between Select fares and X fares. These comments are in reference to given X pax water, not Select pax. Driving for X in most markets results in a loss so spending money on water just puts your further in the red. Driving for Select is profitable so offering water could work for you. That being said, I didn't offer it to my Select fares either and no one ever asked.


----------



## DaveSC

Casandria said:


> You being broke is the point. You lost money on the water, pure and simple. Riders aren't going to pay you more for giving them water. Uber isn't going to pay you more for giving pax water. You spent out of your own broke pocket with zero return and a net loss.


I start driving for UBER in a week or so.I already have water,snacks,and towelletes.Doesn't cost me much,and I bet it helps me with tips.My first time getting a ride with uber last week,the guy had water.I tipped him 5 bucks.
I live in a nice area and all my neighbors use UBER;when they found out I was gonna drive for UBER,they said they would tip.It's just smart business.
And yes,I know we are supposed to state that tips aren't needed.


----------



## Desert Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've found many pax here REALLY don't want their driver to be more knowledgeable than them and they rate accordingly.


Interesting. My paxs seem to enjoy intelligent banter. After all, who expects a cabbie to understand statistics, be knowledgeable about law, have a good joke, and pull off a few good impersonations?


----------



## Casandria

DaveSC I hope you're right. For my own market, it never made a difference and tips were few and far between as is the norm for most areas, but every market is different.


----------



## DaveSC

puber said:


> The IRS will audit you for this.
> Can you prove, you didn't drink any of those waters?


I seriously doubt the IRS would audit someone over this.There have been huge cuts in the IRS in past years.It's a less than 1% chance,and even then it has to be a big red flag.


----------



## Uber-Doober

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


^^^
Just tell the pax that Uber missed their delivery to your house. 
Jeeez.... you could buy out half of a 7-11 and still not satisfy people. 
Like I always say, "Here have the rest of mine.... just wipe off the Chap Stick". 
Did I say that?


----------



## Uber-Doober

prdelnik666 said:


> That was back i a day when drivers could afford to give out waters, when rates were around $2.69/mile. Now at the peanuts rates you would be crazy and broke to provide that


^^^
I wonder how much water would cost if they started to market them in those little Scotch/Vodka/Gin airline sized bottles. 
Or maybe market a big, giant size of water where you would only have to give the pax your big, long, clear plastic hose that you can buy over at the auto parts place so that they can suck to their hearts content from the comfort of the back seat.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Casandria said:


> Jay Dean Out of curiosity, how long have you been driving and have you run the numbers on your true profit?


^^^
Or maybe the question should be.... how long are you going to be going through your trust fund until Uber becomes a complete impossibility?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jay Dean said:


> Small business tax breaks are for people that have to make ends meet and work two jobs or start a second business. I wrote it off. No problems. If you want to debate who gets help from the government and gets breaks start a political post, I'm broke, it got wrote off people are happy. Not sure how that's a bad thing lol. Big businesses write off millions of dollars and you want to gripe about water? Lol


^^^
OK, then forget the trust fund comment that I just made.


----------



## Uber-Doober

getFubered said:


> YES! Ask yourself this question, would a city bus driver (who by the way undoubtedly earns more than you) buy water for their riders? Of course not, for the exact same reasons that you shouldn't be.


^^^
Yeah, the bus driver has more to contend with like pickpockets, prostitutes, and projectile vomiters. 
Oh, wait a sec... that's an Uber driver. 
Sorry.


----------



## Jake Miller

It is a liability nightmare to pick up a minor. You must be 18 to use Uber per the rules. Under 18 must be accompanied by parent or guardian. Unbelievable that an adult would pick up a minor, use some common sense people!


----------



## Uber-Doober

elelegido said:


> I just tell them that water, treats, snacks etc are the dying vestiges of when UberX was a premium service. I go on to explain that UberX has become the rock bottom, super economy service for those who want to pay the absolute bare minimum possible for their ride. I think it's a great way to say that the pax is a tightass without actually saying it.
> 
> I then go on to say that the luxury freebies that pax used to pay for when fares were more than twice as high just aren't possible any more. I add that while some drivers may continue to provide legacy freebies, they are definitely becoming fewer and fewer, and that they should not expect them in future.
> 
> Sometimes I'll continue and say that drivers would have to go to the supermarket and the fairness of the expectation that drivers will do this, especially on $2.40 minimum fares, and given the super cheap economy price they're paying on longer rides.
> 
> It is quite a lecture that I give to pax on this; I'm sure they're glad when it's over.


^^^
10-4 on the "luxury freebies". 
Passengers are lucky that drivers turn on the AC. 
Taxi drivers here only turn on the AC after it reaches 110.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jay Dean said:


> I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me. I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber. In the end I didnt have to pay last year and if you want to get technical some day I have off I will give you forms to fume over lol. Water Is a small price to pay regardless if out of pocket, 80% don't even take the water..Austin has a lot of rich drunks that aren't impressed (not my type of thinking) like I say it's just courteous and is a small and so far free expense from my perspective. And yes I actually care if someone wants water, not all numbers to me. Anyways I respect the input but for my schedule and market being couteous pays off at a cheap expense


^^^
You work 18 hour days? 
That's illegal in every State in the union.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

DaveSC said:


> I start driving for UBER in a week or so.I already have water,snacks,and towelletes.Doesn't cost me much,and I bet it helps me with tips.My first time getting a ride with uber last week,the guy had water.I tipped him 5 bucks.
> I live in a nice area and all my neighbors use UBER;when they found out I was gonna drive for UBER,they said they would tip.It's just smart business.
> And yes,I know we are supposed to state that tips aren't needed.


So you haven't even started yet but you "bet" that these things will increase tips? Maybe with folks you know but the ones who are strangers are a different matter.

By the way while you're stocking up on non-essential items buy what every driver SHOULD have: barf bags.

Come back in a month and let us know about all those tips ok?


----------



## Uber-Doober

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe we should all be selling concessions. If uber gives us shit, we can just point out that article about the jeweler who sells shit to uber pax where uber was quoted as saying that they encourage that sort of thing.
> 
> We can put signs up, "since the recent rate cuts, water can now be purchased for $1 per bottle. Cash or credit. Not included in fare."


^^^
Some of the massage parlors here have discount cards with a code on them that corresponds to you, the driver and you can collect once a month. 
I hear that they're pretty dependable and don't try to scam you.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberOnSD said:


> Dont passengers get turned off if they see the cam tbough?
> 
> Any ideas for a good cam?


^^^
The cams are for your safety AND theirs. 
They should be thankful that you have one installed.... even more than getting free water.


----------



## Choochie

Desert Driver said:


> I do rides from a local boarding school several times a week. The kids are wonderful and I always earn 5 stars. The school and the parents encourage the youngsters to ride Uber and Lyft. And I enjoy these kids because they're polite, respectful and they know how to tip.


We get a ton of boarding school, catholic school attending Asians here and everyday high school kids riding on their parents account. I asked Uber if they are allowed to ride and all they said is - you don't have to drive them. Apparently Uber likes this virtual gold mine of riders - doesn't matter the age- they pick up their boyfriends, go to the movies, go out to eat, go to the gym, etc. They have more money than I do. Well that's not saying much. The great majority of them are Asians.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> Interesting. My paxs seem to enjoy intelligent banter. After all, who expects a cabbie to understand statistics, be knowledgeable about law, have a good joke, and pull off a few good impersonations?


Well most of my pax don't understand statistics, the ones who do understand law are mostly lawyers and they're always drunk. Most seem to want to TELL unfunny jokes that they expect you to laugh at and in the same vein they all want to do their impersonation of an English accent (I'm English).

The only impersonations I can carry off (scarily well I've been told) are generic Americans (*******, airhead southern belle, etc.) Not flattering so I've kept that to myself.

I work evenings and nights though and the vast majority of fares are drunk. They don't want deep conversation. Most just want to hear that they're so much less drunk than the last guy and so much nicer and funnier. It's all a competition with them for some reason.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Desert Driver said:


> Interesting. My paxs seem to enjoy intelligent banter. After all, who expects a cabbie to understand statistics, be knowledgeable about law, have a good joke, and pull off a few good impersonations?


^^^
Personally I like to launch into discussions of theoretical physics, or whether or not the Hadron Super-Collider in Switzerland/France will create a Black Hole that will swallow the Earth from the inside.... all the while talking like Joan Rivers.
Sometimes, passengers just leap from the car at speed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

DaveSC said:


> I start driving for UBER in a week or so.I already have water,snacks,and towelletes.Doesn't cost me much,and I bet it helps me with tips.My first time getting a ride with uber last week,the guy had water.I tipped him 5 bucks.
> I live in a nice area and all my neighbors use UBER;when they found out I was gonna drive for UBER,they said they would tip.It's just smart business.
> And yes,I know we are supposed to state that tips aren't needed.


By the way if you even think about saying it STFU to pax about tips not being needed. Just tell them tips are not included and are always appreciated.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you haven't even started yet but you "bet" that these things will increase tips? Maybe with folks you know but the ones who are strangers are a different matter.
> 
> By the way while you're stocking up on non-essential items buy what every driver SHOULD have: barf bags.
> 
> Come back in a month and let us know about all those tips ok?


^^^
Don't forget toilet paper and Ozium.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Don't forget toilet paper and Ozium.


Well you can always steal toilet paper from public restrooms. And I use generic febreze...but good point.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Don't forget toilet paper and Ozium.


Anal Eze and lube. So it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Personally I like to launch into discussions of theoretical physics, or whether or not the Hadron Super-Collider in Switzerland/France will create a Black Hole that will swallow the Earth from the inside.... all the while talking like Joan Rivers.
> Sometimes, passengers just leap from the car at speed.


Excellent topic. While in school at Oxford I toured the JET (Joint European Taurus) which was one of the first collider projects. I remember scientists from the (then) Soviet Union would should up with handwritten notes...and copies made with carbon paper. Carbon paper! Can you imagine?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent topic. While in school at Oxford I toured the JET (Joint European Taurus) which was one of the first collider projects. I remember scientists from the (then) Soviet Union would should up with handwritten notes...and copies made with carbon paper. Carbon paper! Can you imagine?


Watch it. One of the young - uns here is going to ask what carbon paper is.

I got asked the other day what a 45 is.


----------



## Uber-Doober

If you're in California, you can blame the lack of water on Jerry Brown and that Uber wants you to comply with all laws.


----------



## Simon

This topic went all over the place.. but the most glaring issue and possible loss of profit plus house car financial life was the RISK THAT HE PICKED UP A MINOR!


----------



## Desert Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Watch it. One of the young - uns here is going to ask what carbon paper is.
> 
> I got asked the other day what a 45 is.


I used the term Walkman recently and my 13 year-old had no clue what I meant.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Watch it. One of the young - uns here is going to ask what carbon paper is.
> 
> I got asked the other day what a 45 is.


^^^
Even NCR paper has gone the way of the Dodo bird. 
Didn't know what 45 is? 
Why didn't you pour him a glass.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Desert Driver said:


> I used the term Walkman recently and my 13 year-old had no clue what I meant.


^^^
I saw a kid that looked at a rotary phone and tried to dial it by sticking his fingers into the holes.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

It's unbelievable that riders expect uber drivers to provide them water.

To answer your question, I have space to hold bottles/cups on my car doors so I would fill each door with 5 water bottles. I wouldn't offer anyone but if they want it its there. I barely spent $5 a month on water and I liked it (its a cultural thing for me). Also, if I rant out Ive never had anyone ask for it. Though, this depends on your city and area you drive. For some people it would cost more than it cost me and would not be worth it.

I kept a sanitizer in cup holder (no one ever asked for it) and I had android and old iphone chargers (a lot of people would ask for the new iph charger but I would just say sorry dont have that one. I didnt want to spend money to get a charger for them).


----------



## Jay2dresq

I'll take a stab at simplifying what "Tax Deductible" means. 

Say I "made" $50,000 Ubering last year, and in that process, I spent $1,000 on water for the year. When I deduct it from my taxes, the net result is that it reduces my Taxable Income by $1,000, so I'm only paying taxes on $49,000. The net effect is that you buy the water with tax free money. You still buy the water, but you don't pay tax on the money you used to buy the water with.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> But again, what's the upside? The major of contributors here agree with me.


Oscar said it perfectly; good customer relations and good will.


Desert Driver said:


> But again, what's the upside? The majority of contributors here agree with me.


Perhaps the majority who agrees with you is not in to customer service and good will toward others. In fact, they seem a bit uptight.

Considering two cases of water is $5.00, I think that is very little to pay.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Monica rodriguez said:


> It's unbelievable that riders expect uber drivers to provide them water.
> 
> To answer your question, I have space to hold bottles/cups on my car doors so I would fill each door with 5 water bottles. I wouldn't offer anyone but if they want it its there. I barely spent $5 a month on water and I liked it (its a cultural thing for me). Also, if I rant out Ive never had anyone ask for it. Though, this depends on your city and area you drive. For some people it would cost more than it cost me and would not be worth it.
> 
> I kept a sanitizer in cup holder (no one ever asked for it) and I had android and old iphone chargers (a lot of people would ask for the new iph charger but I would just say sorry dont have that one. I didnt want to spend money to get a charger for them).


^^^
And don't forget to have the current issue of "Tipping Quarterly" in the pocket in back of the front seat.


----------



## elelegido

Jay2dresq said:


> I'll take a stab at simplifying what "Tax Deductible" means.
> 
> Say I "made" $50,000 Ubering last year, and in that process, I spent $1,000 on water for the year. When I deduct it from my taxes, the net result is that it reduces my Taxable Income by $1,000, so I'm only paying taxes on $49,000. The net effect is that you buy the water with tax free money. You still buy the water, but you don't pay tax on the money you used to buy the water with.


Have a gold star and go to the front of the class.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberOnSD said:


> Oscar said it perfectly; good customer relations and good will.
> 
> Perhaps the majority who agrees with you is not in to customer service and good will toward others. In fact, they seem a bit uptight.
> 
> Considering two cases of water is $5.00, I think that is very little to pay.


^^^
How many bottles to a case? 
When I think of a case, I think of 24.


----------



## elelegido

UberOnSD said:


> Oscar said it perfectly; good customer relations and good will.
> 
> Perhaps the majority who agrees with you is not in to customer service and good will toward others. In fact, they seem a bit uptight.
> 
> Considering two cases of water is $5.00, I think that is very little to pay.


Why is it that the drivers who like to give "freebies" away criticize those who don't, and not the other way around? We have no goodwill, are uptight etc.

I give nothing away for free in my car, but if anyone wants to give out water, mints, gum, snacks, sandwiches, wine and cheese etc etc then feel free!


----------



## UberOnSD

elelegido said:


> Why is it that the drivers who like to give "freebies" away criticize those who don't, and not the other way around? We have no goodwill, are uptight etc.
> 
> I give nothing away for free in my car, but if anyone wants to give out water, mints, gum, snacks, sandwiches, wine and cheese etc etc then feel free!


I agree. Live and let live. But in fact I have been criticized for doing it.

Oh well...


----------



## Lidman

elelegido said:


> Why is it that the drivers who like to give "freebies" away criticize those who don't, and not the other way around? We have no goodwill, are uptight etc.
> 
> I give nothing away for free in my car, but if anyone wants to give out water, mints, gum, snacks, sandwiches, wine and cheese etc etc then feel free!


 I agree, I don't giving anything away either. But if others want to eat their profits away by doing it, I'm not stopping them.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> Oscar said it perfectly; good customer relations and good will.
> 
> Perhaps the majority who agrees with you is not in to customer service and good will toward others. In fact, they seem a bit uptight.
> 
> Considering two cases of water is $5.00, I think that is very little to pay.


Whatever floats yer boat!


----------



## TidyVet

Desert Driver said:


> For those making less than $175k per year, probability of an IRS audit is about 1 in 80,000.


Interesting. I totally believe you, do you have website or anything to back up fact? Only thing I have seen is less than 1% audit chance around $40k -- $200k


----------



## UberOnSD

Lidman said:


> I agree, I don't giving anything away either. But if others want to eat their profits away by doing it, I'm not stopping them.


Yeah that dime for a bottle of water will send me straight to the poorhouse!


----------



## Lidman

UberOnSD said:


> Yeah that dime for a bottle of water will send me straight to the poorhouse!


 Why don't you go flame bait somewhere else.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jake Miller said:


> It is a liability nightmare to pick up a minor. You must be 18 to use Uber per the rules. Under 18 must be accompanied by parent or guardian. Unbelievable that an adult would pick up a minor, use some common sense people!


^^^
Unter 18 = Verboten.
Uber 18 = Jah.


----------



## anOzzieUber

UberOnSD said:


> I agree. Live and let live. But in fact I have been criticized for doing it.
> 
> Oh well...


No, you are mainly being criticized for trying to say that if you buy water for $5 you get every single cent of the $5 back when you do your taxes 

I have no problem with those who give water and mints away, and I don't begrudge those who don't do it either. Honestly if our rates get any cheaper than they are now, the first thing that stops before me driving for Uber will be the water, and our rates are a hell of a lot better than probably 99% of US markets.


----------



## Desert Driver

TidyVet said:


> Interesting. I totally believe you, do you have website or anything to back up fact? Only thing I have seen is less than 1% audit chance around $40k -- $200k


Both my CPA and my tax attorney told me that.


----------



## UberOnSD

anOzzieUber said:


> No, you are mainly being criticized for trying to say that if you buy water for $5 you get every single cent of the $5 back when you do your taxes
> 
> I have no problem with those who give water and mints away, and I don't begrudge those who don't do it either. Honestly if our rates get any cheaper than they are now, the first thing that stops before me driving for Uber will be the water, and our rates are a hell of a lot better than probably 99% of US markets.


I don't even claim it on my taxes; not worth the effort, so that wasn't me. I buy it myself.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> I don't even claim it on my taxes; not worth the effort, so that wasn't me. I buy it myself.


Since you like buying free refreshments for strangers, can I get a Dreamsicle, please? I love those things!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

DaveSC said:


> I start driving for UBER in a week or so.I already have water,snacks,and towelletes.Doesn't cost me much,and I bet it helps me with tips.My first time getting a ride with uber last week,the guy had water.I tipped him 5 bucks.
> I live in a nice area and all my neighbors use UBER;when they found out I was gonna drive for UBER,they said they would tip.It's just smart business.
> And yes,I know we are supposed to state that tips aren't needed.


LOL. You are adorable. Tips! LOL


----------



## Desert Driver

*Well, thirteen pages now devoted to this topic. I believe we've pummeled this expired equine sufficiently.

/endthread*


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Since you like buying free refreshments for strangers, can I get a Dreamsicle, please? I love those things!


I have Goghurts too!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

N


Desert Driver said:


> *Well, thirteen pages now devoted to this topic. I believe we've pummeled this expired equine sufficiently.
> 
> /endthread*


Not yet. *KLEENEX*.

I keep a full box on the console and whip it out and offer it quick when I hear the first sniffle. You?


----------



## DaveSC

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you haven't even started yet but you "bet" that these things will increase tips? Maybe with folks you know but the ones who are strangers are a different matter.
> 
> By the way while you're stocking up on non-essential items buy what every driver SHOULD have: barf bags.
> 
> Come back in a month and let us know about all those tips ok?


Hmmmm...let's see..I spent MAYBE 15 bucks on snacks,water,etc...if it doesn't work out with the tips,then I won't do it anymore...I've had businesses in the past.Sometimes you test things out that don't work,sometimes they do.
Gotta love the haters!!!lol


----------



## DaveSC

Sacto Burbs said:


> LOL. You are adorable. Tips! LOL


Bad vibes in this forum...Seems like there are some unhappy people in here..Whats the big deal about giving away a bit of water?None of your concern.I'm just doing Uber because I saved my pennies,retired early,and now I'm bored...lol


----------



## UberOnSD

DaveSC said:


> Bad vibes in this forum...Seems like there are some unhappy people in here..Whats the big deal about giving away a bit of water?None of your concern.I'm just doing Uber because I saved my pennies,retired early,and now I'm bored...lol


Awesome!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sacto Burbs said:


> N
> 
> Not yet. *KLEENEX*.
> 
> I keep a full box on the console and whip it out and offer it quick when I hear the first sniffle. You?


I do have kleenex and offer sanitizer. But that's for my benefit not the pax.


----------



## Jay2dresq

DaveSC said:


> Bad vibes in this forum...Seems like there are some unhappy people in here..Whats the big deal about giving away a bit of water?None of your concern.I'm just doing Uber because I saved my pennies,retired early,and now I'm bored...lol


The point being made by most here is that if you're trying to make a living wage Ubering, extras like water do nothing but add to your expenses - It is not like users can search for a car by amenities. If you're just Ubering as something interesting to do with your free time, then making a living wage is not a concern for you. Seems to me you would probably continue to drive, even if you lost money at it. Nothing wrong with that, if you enjoy it, and can afford to live a comfortable life without your Uber activities actually being profitable then I congratulate you on saving and investing well.


----------



## DaveSC

Jay2dresq said:


> The point being made by most here is that if you're trying to make a living wage Ubering, extras like water do nothing but add to your expenses - It is not like users can search for a car by amenities. If you're just Ubering as something interesting to do with your free time, then making a living wage is not a concern for you. Seems to me you would probably continue to drive, even if you lost money at it. Nothing wrong with that, if you enjoy it, and can afford to live a comfortable life without your Uber activities actually being profitable then I congratulate you on saving and investing well.


Well,there is where you are wrong.I'm a business man...if this turns into a loser,I won't do it.To continue to drive and lose money would make me stupid..lol.But I can make some travel money by doing this.I'm not rich by any means...and I was in a customer oriented business,so I like taking care of people.Get ready Uber riders in orange county...snacks and water for everyone!!!!lmao...very nice..I like!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

We are not in the transportation business, we are in the customer service business-or so I was told in the class I had to go to because I was deactivated for bad ratings. I look forward to seeing you in the ranks of those with a 4.9 after 100 rides.

Uber on. I still think your attitude is adorable.


----------



## DaveSC

Sacto Burbs said:


> We are not in the transportation business, we are in the customer service business-or so I was told in the class I had to go to because I was deactivated for bad ratings. I look forward to seeing you in the ranks of those with a 4.9 after 100 rides.
> 
> Uber on. I still think your attitude is adorable.


I'll take adorable..lol


----------



## flashgordonnc

Desert Driver said:


> You would be well-advised to install a dual-channel dashcam in you car.


It's already on the way. Great advise for any driver.


----------



## Uberamstel

flashgordonnc said:


> It's already on the way. Great advise for any driver.


Here is why it is such a good idea

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-rape-charge-dropped-met-20150406-story.html


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uberamstel said:


> The upside of doing a bit more than your competion, aka other UberX drivers, is that it may reflect well on you and you may, on average, gather more *s if your fellow Uberers are not handing out free stuff..
> 
> Same as with airlines: free coffee, tea, peanuts, low-budget headphones etc add very little to operational cost but customers appreciate these trinkets and it helps create a sense of 5* service.
> 
> I get that..
> 
> So by all means, if you need it to boost ratings, go Full Monty
> 
> But if you are ok with where your ratings are I would just do the basic 'getting them safely from A to B' stuff and not worry too much about pax hydration levels
> 
> That is the UberX way, if they want their candy, H2O, doors opened etc etc they should Ping another Uber category
> 
> Imo


Problem with your logic is that stars do not equate to cash in any way shape or form. If pax could select drivers based on star rating or our rates were somehow affected by star rating, you'd have a point. Unfortunately uber is just luck of the draw in which drivers or pax you get.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Any pax get out of line, tell em you have a soft drink called "Mellow Yellow".


----------



## jimsbox

↑Oscar Levant said:

But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.
You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
but return far more in terms of good will?

You can't comprehend such a simple thing?

You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?

Amazing.

So far I have never seen any posting that shows evidence that giving out freebees increases rider appreciation. Develop relationships by being prompt, efficient and courteous. Don't try to buy respect, it doesn't work. You can't understand that spending money on gifts in what has become a bargain basement, lowest tier transportation business borders on absurd? It actually makes you appear to be unaware of how to effectively operate a business profitably. Amazing.


----------



## ylneo

puber said:


> The IRS will audit you for this.
> Can you prove, you didn't drink any of those waters?


lol... can they prove I didn't?


----------



## DaveSC

jimsbox said:


> ↑Oscar Levant said:
> 
> But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.
> You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
> I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
> You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
> but return far more in terms of good will?
> 
> You can't comprehend such a simple thing?
> 
> You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> So far I have never seen any posting that shows evidence that giving out freebees increases rider appreciation. Develop relationships by being prompt, efficient and courteous. Don't try to buy respect, it doesn't work. You can't understand that spending money on gifts in what has become a bargain basement, lowest tier transportation business borders on absurd? It actually makes you appear to be unaware of how to effectively operate a business profitably. Amazing.


Are some uber drivers THAT hard up for cash that they think 1-2 bucks a week in water is gonna put a huge dent in their profit margin??Give me a break!!
I have learned a few things in my 54 years here on earth,and the several businesses I have owned...1.)you have to spend money to make money(sometimes).2.)starting a new business is ALL about customer service.swallow your frickin pride,and realize your customers make your fortune.3.)The customers are #1....by the way,did I mention the customers are # 1??


----------



## flashgordonnc

DaveSC said:


> Are some uber drivers THAT hard up for cash that they think 1-2 bucks a week in water is gonna put a huge dent in their profit margin??Give me a break!!
> I have learned a few things in my 54 years here on earth,and the several businesses I have owned...1.)you have to spend money to make money(sometimes).2.)starting a new business is ALL about customer service.swallow your frickin pride,and realize your customers make your fortune.3.)The customers are #1....by the way,did I mention the customers are # 1??


Let's start asking the passengers if they mind stopping somewhere and buying "us" a drink.


----------



## flashgordonnc

DaveSC said:


> Are some uber drivers THAT hard up for cash that they think 1-2 bucks a week in water is gonna put a huge dent in their profit margin??Give me a break!!
> I have learned a few things in my 54 years here on earth,and the several businesses I have owned...1.)you have to spend money to make money(sometimes).2.)starting a new business is ALL about customer service.swallow your frickin pride,and realize your customers make your fortune.3.)The customers are #1....by the way,did I mention the customers are # 1??


Stay calm guys, remember this forum is so we ***** to and at each other. It saves Uber from getting tens of thousands of texts and emails.


----------



## flashgordonnc

flashgordonnc said:


> Let's start asking the passengers if they mind stopping somewhere and buying "us" a drink.


Addendum: The bar we pick them up from would be a good start.


----------



## Coreen Hanson

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I always carry water. You can buy a case for a dollar at the Dollar Store~~~


----------



## OCBob

Jay Dean said:


> I think our markets are different is the big issue, I get nonstop hits from 1am to 4am and that is all I uber, so bottle water makes sense all the way around as it's a small cost to what I make & if I get it back free anyways it's all good to me.* I really don't have the energy to get into tax bs, if I did I wouldn't be doing uber.*


Surprised someone didn't bring this up. How poetic as if Jay Dean did know about "tax bs" then he for sure wouldn't be doing uber how he currently does it. Let me guess, drives around late hours without caring about surges, doesn't work guarantees and of course passes out water when it isn't feasible yet thinks he is getting the water for free instead of a percentage discount on whatever his tax rate will be. Yes folks, this is the future of the UberX drivers. While the smart ones hide and play don't seek or turn on app on surges only, Jay Dean is out there passing out water at $.90 a mile! 
Simple reason I dont do it is because Uber doesn't pay me for it after lowering the rates to barely workable level. PAX, without tipping 95% of the time, will not get anything extra except phone chargers. If they don't tip me on using chargers or my trunk space? They lose at least a star.


----------



## OCBob

Coreen Hanson said:


> I always carry water. You can buy a case for a dollar at the Dollar Store~~~


It isn't the cost of the product but the fact you don't get anything back from it while you drive X. You keep passing that shit out on min fares and then the cheap bastards will think everyone should be giving them free stuff. We are trying to train these cheap Pax that they are using X which is less than $1 a mile so they get that type of service. Save your water and the money on yourself as you deserve it more than those cheapos.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

flashgordonnc said:


> Addendum: The bar we pick them up from would be a good start.


I picked up 2 lawyers from a strip club one night. As soon as we drove away they asked if I had water. I said no then asked "what they only have booze at the club? No water? "

They said "But they charge for it."

Then they wanted me to run a red light so they didn't have to sit there (was about 2:30am I think). No tip of course.

I made about $4.00 off that ride (without the guarantee). I really don't give a sh** what they rated me. And they sure as hell didn't deserve water on my dime.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Desert Driver said:


> Oscar Levant doesn't get this, but I'm glad you do. There's just no return (no upside) to providing shit to paxs, especially when fares are as low as they are. Realistically, and this has happened to me only twice, but it make far more sense to pull into a convenience store if the pax needs refreshment and then accept the offer for a refreshment *from* the pax. With rates as low as they are, paxs should be providing the drivers with refreshments, not the other way around. After all, who's doing who the favor here?





Desert Driver said:


> But again, what's the upside? The majority of contributors here agree with me.


If one can provide something that doesnt' cost much, there is an upside, its' called goodwill.

Goodwill is good for business, so much so its' actually an assigned value on balance sheets.

The poster has given a great rationalization for mediocrity.

There is no expectation beyond mediocrity, I suppose, but why not choose excellence?

Its' a choice, you can rationalize mediocrity every which way, but in the end, it's still mediocrity.

On the other hand, ratings are probably based on ones' ability to get riders to like you, a fact driven by personality more than anything else.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oscar Levant said:


> there are drivers who prefer to go the extra mile for the customers and they're the ones to build goodwill which increases business for everyone and there are drivers who don't who must absolutely be paid for every little damn thing
> 
> If one can provide something that doesnt' cost much, there is an upside, its' called goodwill.
> 
> Goodwill is good for business, so much so its' actually an assigned value on balance sheets.
> 
> The poster has given a great rationalization for mediocrity.
> 
> There is no expectation beyond mediocrity, I suppose, but why not choose excellence?
> 
> Its' a choice, you can rationalize mediocrity every which way, but in the end, it's still mediocrity.


The problem is the goodwill goes to Uber not the driver. Pax still don't give a sh** about the driver who provides candy and water. But they LOVE Uber even more.

So the next driver who doesn't have it is being a "bad" employee of Uber in their eyes and since they just LOVE Uber so much they will down rate him for being disloyal to such a wonderful company.

IMNSHO


----------



## suewho

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I picked up 2 lawyers from a strip club one night. As soon as we drove away they asked if I had water. I said no then asked "what they only have booze at the club? No water? "
> 
> They said "But they charge for it."
> 
> Then they wanted me to run a red light so they didn't have to sit there (was about 2:30am I think). No tip of course.
> 
> I made about $4.00 off that ride (without the guarantee). I really don't give a sh** what they rated me. And they sure as hell didn't deserve water on my dime.


f**king lawyers.......they spend time at a strip club dropping god knows how much on a lap dance, then god knows how much on whiskey... wont pay for water , then end the night wanting you to run a red and give them "free" water. ...man that gets me steamed......


----------



## Uberamstel

suewho said:


> f**king lawyers.......they spend time at a strip club dropping god knows how much on a lap dance, then god knows how much on whiskey... wont pay for water , then end the night wanting you to run a red and give them "free" water. ...man that gets me steamed......


I find that having a negative experience with a rider only makes me appreciate a pleasant rider even more, one of the things I like about Ubering is not-knowing what the Ping will Bring


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberamstel said:


> I find that having a negative experience with a rider only makes me appreciate a pleasant rider even more, one of the things I like about Ubering is not-knowing what the Ping will Bring


Thanks Pollyanna.


----------



## DaveSC

I have a great solution for those who don't want to buy water for their customers...don't buy water.


----------



## Uberamstel

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Thanks Pollyanna.


Fuzzyelvis, you are sooo Supercalifragilisiticexpialidociously welcome


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

You know that's a different book, right?


----------



## Uberamstel

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know that's a different book, right?


Of course I do: Bambi by Dr Seuss


----------



## DaveSC

jimsbox said:


> ↑Oscar Levant said:
> 
> But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.
> You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
> I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
> You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
> but return far more in terms of good will?
> 
> You can't comprehend such a simple thing?
> 
> You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> So far I have never seen any posting that shows evidence that giving out freebees increases rider appreciation. Develop relationships by being prompt, efficient and courteous. Don't try to buy respect, it doesn't work. You can't understand that spending money on gifts in what has become a bargain basement, lowest tier transportation business borders on absurd? It actually makes you appear to be unaware of how to effectively operate a business profitably. Amazing.


The few bucks I spend on H2o will be worth it when I see my customers happy faces shining in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

16yo girl pax:
_ May I have a water?_

Driver:
_ Free refreshments are reserved for our first-class passengers - in coach it's $2.50 a bottle.
Now please make sure your seatbelt is fastened and your seatback and tray table are in their full upright and locked position. 
Also, please discontinue the use of all electronic devices until your captain advices that you can use them. _


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

DaveSC said:


> The few bucks I spend on H2o will be worth it when I see my customers happy faces shining in my rear view mirror.


You have OBVIOSULY not faced the pax who gets in after your act of generosity and asks
_"why are there all these empty water bottles back here - don't you ever clean up your car?"_


----------



## DaveSC

You are kidding,right?I have a hanging trash bag in back that says TRASH.If for some reason,they decide to just drop it on the floor,after they leave,I will do a whole 4 second search of the backseat picking up a bottle and throwing it in the trash.WHEW! I'm exhausted just thinking about it


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I'm sorry you're not as busy with back-to-back rides as I am that you have time to inspect your car after every ride. <shrug> I don't disagree with how you drive - it's great. For me, I have no desire to turn my car into a private trash receptacle for $0.80/mile.


----------



## DaveSC

You're funny


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I don't know if that came across as I meant it... I really do admire people who have the will and desire to get out of their car every 5 minutes, inspect the pax area, clean it if necessary, etc. I just don't have that desire... I'm too old for that crap and I'm not running a limo service.


----------



## Desert Driver

Coreen Hanson said:


> I always carry water. You can buy a case for a dollar at the Dollar Store~~~


That's nice and all, but there's no upside for you. Remember, you're running a business. Costs that do not generate revenue for you are pointless. Here are your costs in this scenario...

Cost to purchase water
Cost to transport water
Cost to refrigerate water
Cost to clean up empties
Potential cost of cleaning up messes
Again, if the feeling of handing out free crap is important and valuable to you, then by all means continue to do so. Just understand that there is no business or financial upside to doing so.


----------



## Desert Driver

Oscar Levant said:


> If one can provide something that doesnt' cost much, there is an upside, its' called goodwill.
> 
> Goodwill is good for business, so much so its' actually an assigned value on balance sheets.
> 
> The poster has given a great rationalization for mediocrity.
> 
> There is no expectation beyond mediocrity, I suppose, but why not choose excellence?
> 
> Its' a choice, you can rationalize mediocrity every which way, but in the end, it's still mediocrity.
> 
> On the other hand, ratings are probably based on ones' ability to get riders to like you, a fact driven by personality more than anything else.


I would agree with you, Oscar Levant, except that I am in my 12th straight week of only five-star ratings. So much for your diatribe on mediocrity. It sounded good, we will agree, but it simply wasn't based in reality.


----------



## Sydney Uber

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


Yeah, UBER set us all up real good with that one. Build the expectation that drivers will have mints, water etc when rates were higher and pings more consistent.

When margins fall along with rates, riders recognise the cheaper fares but still expect the 5 star treatment.

Go figure


----------



## Desert Driver

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, UBER set us all up real good with that one. Build the expectation that drivers will have mints, water etc when rates were higher and pings more consistent.
> 
> When margins fall along with rates, riders recognise the cheaper fares but still expect the 5 star treatment.
> 
> Go figure


That's why it is incumbent upon us sharper, more experienced drivers to re-train the paxs and set their expectations to a more modest, reasonable level.


----------



## DaveSC

I love cooking,so I am planning on breakfast burritos in the AM ,and maybe a ginger-chicken wrap for lunch for my pax.A full customer is a happy customer.


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> I love cooking,so I am planning on breakfast burritos in the AM ,and maybe a ginger-chicken wrap for lunch for my pax.A full customer is a happy customer.


Knock yerself out!


----------



## DaveSC

I just need to work on my dinner menu and late night snack menu.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uberamstel said:


> I find that having a negative experience with a rider only makes me appreciate a pleasant rider even more, one of the things I like about Ubering is not-knowing what the Ping will Bring


And then comes the day when someone decides to give you a Chicago sunroof...


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> I just need to work on my dinner menu and late night snack menu.


Don't forget high tea at 4pm.


----------



## DaveSC

Good idea


----------



## puber

It's not your business, don't mess with your head. As a driver, you are an uber's customer.

Riders don't come to you, they just call uber.
They won't notice when uber fires you and gets 2 other drivers instead.

Just like when you buy a big mac in another city, you don't care who takes your money and passes you your food. You come to McDonald's, not to their employee
I don't see those employees bringing you small bottles of A1 sauce from home to make you smile. And would you take anything from them, knowing how much they make?


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> Good idea


And if you purchase an inexpensive inverter you can fire up a George Foreman grill on your passenger seat so you can prepare and serve satay and makeshift Panini's. I had a Panini-style tuna melt at a local deli on Monday and it was out of this world!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

UberOnSD said:


> Oscar said it perfectly; good customer relations and good will.
> 
> Perhaps the majority who agrees with you is not in to customer service and good will toward others. In fact, they seem a bit uptight.
> 
> Considering two cases of water is $5.00, I think that is very little to pay.


Goodwill and UBER don't go together.


----------



## DaveSC

Desert Driver said:


> That's nice and all, but there's no upside for you. Remember, you're running a business. Costs that do not generate revenue for you are pointless. Here are your costs in this scenario...
> 
> Cost to purchase water
> Cost to transport water
> Cost to refrigerate water
> Cost to clean up empties
> Potential cost of cleaning up messes
> Again, if the feeling of handing out free crap is important and valuable to you, then by all means continue to do so. Just understand that there is no business or financial upside to doing so.


Really??cost to transport about 1/3 of a pound of water?cost to clean up empties??cleanup cost??spilling an ounce or 2 of water???I'm gonna go out on a limb and do something crazy and buy 2 bucks worth of water and see what happens..but thats just me,crazy dave..lol


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> Really??cost to transport about 1/3 of a pound of water?cost to clean up empties??cleanup cost??spilling sn ounce or 2 of water???


Still costs. To run a profitable business, the entrepreneur must know exactly where the costs are.

Anything else I can clarify for you?


----------



## DaveSC

Desert Driver said:


> Still costs. To run a profitable business, the entrepreneur must know exactly where the costs are.
> 
> Anything else I can clarify for you?


Nah...you made it crystal clear..trust me..


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> Nah...you made it crystal clear..trust me..


Glad I could help.


----------



## DaveSC

It's all good...just bustin your chops a bit....


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> It's all good...just bustin your chops a bit....


I know you are, Dave. I still cherish the image of you cooking while driving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> I know you are, Dave. I still cherish the image of you cooking while driving.


I cherish the image of customers NOT spilling water, candy and other food, not to mention wrappers, in my car.


----------



## JohninTampa

I'm just happy that for once, everyone seems to agree with each other. Lol
Look some drivers want to offer water and chargers as a convenience. If you think it's dumb, whatever, I don't remember anyone telling you to do it.
For some of us, this is just extra money, some riders will appreciate it, and for sure,msometimes you will run out just before someone asks, Murphy's law. This is your circus, run it your way. Have fun with it, or don't, if that is what you want.
Seems to me many drivers, at least many that choose to post, would rather suffer than offer helpful advice


----------



## MikeB

Water topic grown to 16 pages... Any bets as to when it's gonna die?


----------



## Desert Driver

MikeB said:


> Water topic grown to 16 pages... Any bets as to when it's gonna die?


*/endthread*


----------



## Lidman

Don't be a spoiled sport. H2O is always a fascinating topic.


----------



## DaveSC

I'm lovin it..let's keep it going.


----------



## Desert Driver

Next time I take an Uber ride I'm going to ask for water. If the driver hands me a bottle I'm going to hand it back and snottily state that it's not sparkling water. Then I'm going laugh heartily, but then give the driver a big, tasty tip at dropoff.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> Next time I take an Uber ride I'm going to ask for water. If the driver hands me a bottle I'm going to hand it back and snottily state that it's not sparkling water. Then I'm going laugh heartily, but then give the driver a big, tasty tip at dropoff.


Had one pax ask for gum. Then water. Then phone charger. His girlfriend finally asked him " Do you want to stop at a store? This isn't a store."

Was his dime. Had it been hers I might even have 5 *d without a tip.

So just request one thing after another. See how long it takes for the driver to lose their cool. But don't get thrown out.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Had one pax ask for gum. Then water. Then phone charger. His girlfriend finally asked him " Do you want to stop at a store? This isn't a store."
> 
> Was his dime. Had it been hers I might even have 5 *d without a tip.
> 
> So just request one thing after another. See how long it takes for the driver to lose their cool. But don't get thrown out.


I would have given a $2 tip to the GF, lol.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Coreen Hanson said:


> I always carry water. You can buy a case for a dollar at the Dollar Store~~~


^^^
24 to a case, right?


----------



## Uber-Doober

DaveSC said:


> The few bucks I spend on H2o will be worth it when I see my customers happy faces shining in my rear view mirror.


^^^
I can't see them when the partition is up.


----------



## Uber-Doober

DaveSC said:


> I just need to work on my dinner menu and late night snack menu.


^^^
Don't forget the hors de ovaries.


----------



## Swfl_driver

I used to have those small bottles of water and the little packets of fruit snacks. After a week or two I stopped as I was not about to extend this and not get tipped. Now all I allow is gum to be given.


----------



## Robert G

I had an attorney I know ask me if I kept waters in my car. I said no I'm uberx the cheapest ride you can get. He said I always give 5 stars to drivers who have waters. So I bought a case and it lasted 3 months. I never offered it but it was there in the cup holders. I never got tipped for the water. People who tipped didn't even drink the water. I always have phone chargers available I'm either guaranteed a tip or 5 stars.


----------



## Robert G

Desert Driver said:


> But it is an expense to you. The water isn't free, after all. Plus, you have the inconvenience and cost of purchasing it, cooling it, transporting it, and cleaning up the empties. There's just no upside in this scenario, financially speaking.


No cooling of the waters in my ride but they are there if you have to have something to wet the whistle.


----------



## Desert Driver

Robert G said:


> No cooling of the waters in my ride but they are there if you have to have something to wet the whistle.


Good plan. And if the pax complains that the water isn't cold, you can politely suggest that they take that bottle to Minnesota. Problem solved!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> Next time I take an Uber ride I'm going to ask for water. If the driver hands me a bottle I'm going to hand it back and snottily state that it's not sparkling water. Then I'm going laugh heartily, but then give the driver a big, tasty tip at dropoff.


HOw tasty?


----------



## Desert Driver

P


DrJeecheroo said:


> HOw tasty?


Double the meter rate.


----------



## OCBob

Robert G said:


> No cooling of the waters in my ride but they are there if you have to have something to wet the whistle.


So you are in Nashville which is probably the cheapest rates with Orlando (minus $1 and 20%) and you are also offering water? Dude, save some of the little dignity you have left! I wouldn't be driving that area unless you are working guarantees (and probably only worth guarantees at Peak hours) or surges 2x. Drivers, Uber doesn't do you any favors by continuing to lower the rates and yet you still think it is our duty to give these people water? Nashville is full of drivers losing money and you are encouraging the PAX to continue to get a cheap, no tip ride with water! Save your dignity and stop.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

If the pax wants water so badly pull up to where there's a water fountain (if it's en route) to destination. If driving thru the "burbs" ask someone hosing their lawn to borrow it for a sec. Or is passing a minimart/gas station and such, if the app wants a beverage, they can stop (meter running of course), go in and buy some.

OCBob is right. Pax are practically getting a free ride as it is on those rates. If they were cool they'd offer you drinks or food.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


Yes your right we don't make much money at all. Sometimes minimum wage. Anyway don't worry about carrying water, riders don't tip anyway, they just don't give a dam about us. Neither does uber. I hardly ever get a tip even when I go above and beyond for them. Example: this one lady who I took to airport didn't even tip me, I even helped her with her luggage from her house n when we arrived. And she was a frequent flier who goes all over the world. She doesn't even pay for uber her Co does. People are so ungrateful!!I can't wait til I don't have to do this no more.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


......three or four rate decreases ago, one could make a rational case for providing amenities. Not anymore....


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

JesusFirst said:


> I used to have those small bottles of water and the little packets of fruit snacks. After a week or two I stopped as I was not about to extend this and not get tipped. Now all I allow is gum to be given.


Wow water n fruit snacks. Your were very generous.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I never knew a discussion about water could generate so many responses.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Oscar Levant said:


> You're a real trip. I put waters in the side pockets of my Taurus, and maybe replace four a day, at the half size which I buy by the case, real cheap,
> I spent maybe a dollar? This is your idea of "no upside"?
> You cannot comprehend the value of building customer relations and good will on little things that cost so little,
> but return far more in terms of good will?
> 
> You can't comprehend such a simple thing?
> 
> You think nickeling and diming riders is good for business?
> 
> Amazing.


Some people don't undestand the 1% rule 
Because the 1% do you wrong , you do wrong the other 99%


----------



## DaveSC

Still amazes me that people get so upset about giving out a little water....and please spare me the reasons why we shouldn't.I've been reading this thread for a while and I get it...lol


----------



## gaj

Desert Driver said:


> And then comes the day when someone decides to give you a Chicago sunroof...


Heh heh... surprised nobody else picked up on this (2 pages later...)

Now back to the scintillating discussion on water.

g


----------



## Bill Hunter ins brokers

I,d say water water sure I drop you off at the grocery store so you can help yourself. Sorry I'm in the giving the people a ride business and to do without
any mess or sticky food on your my seats. Then they would say the driver was BS plus the water was HOT..
Keep it simple!


----------



## DaveSC

Make it stop..lol


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> Still amazes me that people get so upset about giving out a little water....and please spare me the reasons why we shouldn't.I've been reading this thread for a while and I get it...lol


I don't mind giving out a little water. But I do get upset when I have to give out a whole friggin' bottle!


----------



## dandy driver

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


in addition to water it is good to offer to do the customers laundry mow their lawn babysit their children excetera in order to get a higher rating if that fails give them cash back like a rewards program and then turn them into a personal and don't go through Uber at all


----------



## dandy driver

prdelnik666 said:


> That was back i a day when drivers could afford to give out waters, when rates were around $2.69/mile. Now at the peanuts rates you would be crazy and broke to provide that


at 79 cents a mile what will we be giving out?


----------



## DaveSC

Desert Driver said:


> I don't mind giving out a little water. But I do get upset when I have to give out a whole friggin' bottle!


Lol..what do you do??? Turn around at a stop light and feed the pax a sip of water like a baby??


----------



## dandy driver

Desert Driver said:


> I don't mind giving out a little water. But I do get upset when I have to give out a whole friggin' bottle!


adding a wet bar with alcohol can add to your overall good ratings also if you offer to find them a girlfriend or boyfriend by the hour or a trustworthy drug dealer can really increase your customer relations skills especially with convicted felons looking for such amenities


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> Good plan. And if the pax complains that the water isn't cold, you can politely suggest that they take that bottle to Minnesota. Problem solved!


 Or go the "rockies" to have it chilled.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

You need water in your car pax expect it. Today I picked up 2 pax a lady and a man and first thing she said " can we have a water? After about 6 mins she said "can we have another water"? First thing I thought about was this thread and started laughing.


----------



## Lidman

If pax demand it, then uber should pay for it, if they feel so strongly about giving them water and snacks. It shouldn't come out of the drivers pockets. Especially at some of those below $1/mile rates.


----------



## OCBob

Lidman said:


> If pax demand it, then uber should pay for it, if they feel so strongly about giving them water and snacks. It shouldn't come out of the drivers pockets. Especially at some of those below $1/mile rates.


"Uber hasn't sent me a case of water yet to be handing out" is what my response will be when it is ever asked. I drive X not Black or SUV. You want water? You should have got it at your house or the establishment you just came from!


----------



## Lidman

OCBob said:


> "Uber hasn't sent me a case of water yet to be handing out" is what my response will be when it is ever asked. I drive X not Black or SUV. You want water? You should have got it at your house or the establishment you just came from!


Exactly!! I'm not sure where that originated from, where all the drivers were to feel obligated to give all the pax those extra perks. Perhaps it was before all the rate cuts occurred.


----------



## Desert Driver

Robert G said:


> I had an attorney I know ask me if I kept waters in my car. I said no I'm uberx the cheapest ride you can get. He said I always give 5 stars to drivers who have waters. So I bought a case and it lasted 3 months. I never offered it but it was there in the cup holders. I never got tipped for the water. People who tipped didn't even drink the water. I always have phone chargers available I'm either guaranteed a tip or 5 stars.


There are no guarantees.


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> Exactly!! I'm not sure where that originated from, where all the drivers were to feel obligated to give all the pax those extra perks. Perhaps it was before all the rate cuts occurred.


It starts in those stupid ****ing training videos we were forced to suffer through when we started driving for Uber. "What? I have to buy water for my riders? Derrrr, OK!"

One month after driving for Uber..."What? You think I'm gonna buy water for my riders? **** that shit!"


----------



## Lidman

I hope they didn't charge for the training videos. Ugh. Oops apparently they do,


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> Lol..what do you do??? Turn around at a stop light and feed the pax a sip of water like a baby??


I serve water in thimbles. I try to gauge how dehydrated they are by how dark the rings are around their eyes, then I determine how many thimbles of water they get. It's pretty cost effective. I've been driving for six months and I've gone through almost two 12-ounce bottles.


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> I serve water in thimbles. I try to gauge how dehydrated they are by how dark the rings are around their eyes, then I determine how many thimbles of water they get. It's pretty cost effective. I've been driving for six months and I've gone through almost two 12-ounce bottles.


Now that is what I call cost-effective. I wonder if anyone has ever tried to use empty plastic 12to 16 oz plastic bottles and fill them up before ubering out.


----------



## elelegido

Oscar Levant said:


> If one can provide something that doesnt' cost much, there is an upside, its' called goodwill.
> 
> Goodwill is good for business, so much so its' actually an assigned value on balance sheets.


Lots of people are confused by this term; it's come up before. "Goodwill" is a homograph. It's like the word "cricket", which can mean an exceptionally boring game played in Commonwealth countries, or it can mean a little insect that rubs its legs together to make noise. Same word, completely different meanings.

In finance, goodwill is simply the difference between (a) the market value of a company's assets and (b) the consideration (eg money) that was paid to acquire that company. Nothing more, nothing less. Nothing to do with whether or not Uber pax feel grateful to drivers for offering gifts.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Nobody should be driving around a 16yr old pax


----------



## Jay2dresq

DaveSC said:


> I just need to work on my dinner menu and late night snack menu.


Fillet mignon with garlic parmesan mashed potatoes, fresh steamed green beans, and truffle oil infused gravy?


----------



## Jay2dresq

Desert Driver said:


> And if you purchase an inexpensive inverter you can fire up a George Foreman grill on your passenger seat so you can prepare and serve satay and makeshift Panini's. I had a Panini-style tuna melt at a local deli on Monday and it was out of this world!


Funny you should say that. I was bringing food to my mom's house for Easter dinner last week, and I actually plugged my Crock Pot into the 110v outlet on my dashboard... I don't think it could power a George Foreman grill though.


----------



## Jay2dresq

JesusFirst said:


> I used to have those small bottles of water and the little packets of fruit snacks. After a week or two I stopped as I was not about to extend this and not get tipped. Now all I allow is gum to be given.


I would never give gum. Too much of a problem to get it out of the carpet.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jay2dresq said:


> Funny you should say that. I was bringing food to my mom's house for Easter dinner last week, and I actually plugged my Crock Pot into the 110v outlet on my dashboard... I don't think it could power a George Foreman grill though.


Yeah. Pretty high wattage draw.


----------



## stuber

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I cannot believe this thread has 360(361) comments. Give out water if you want. Or not. Who cares. The little bottles cost like .08 cents each. It's a write-off.


----------



## cybertec69

I have water in my car, it's MY water. Pax don't ask me for water, if they want water I can drop them off at the convenient store. This fear of a low rating do to not catering to your pax is hilarious, what is wrong with you people, grow a pair. You are a Taxi, not a seven eleven.


----------



## DaveSC

Simple...give water if you want to...don't give it if you don't want to..quit *****ing.


----------



## Desert Driver

stuber said:


> I cannot believe this thread has 360(361) comments. Give out water if you want. Or not. Who cares. The little bottles cost like .08 cents each. It's a write-off.


$.08, not .08 cents.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> $.08, not .08 cents.


Not if you refill them with tap water.


----------



## Desert Driver

I


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not if you refill them with tap water.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Choochie

cybertec69 said:


> I have water in my car, it's MY water. Pax don't ask me for water, if they want water I can drop them off at the convenient store. This fear of a low rating do to not catering to your pax is hilarious, what is wrong with you people, grow a pair. You are a Taxi, not a seven eleven.


the only free in my car is the charging station on the back of my arm rest and that's it
otherwise I go out of my way being polite and cheerful
unless they cross the line and I come out of my bag


----------



## suewho

Jay2dresq said:


> Fillet mignon with garlic parmesan mashed potatoes, fresh steamed green beans, and truffle oil infused gravy?


yes please


----------



## Lidman

strawberry shortcake would be great for dessert


----------



## suewho

Lidman said:


> strawberry shortcake would be great for dessert


oooh yes please


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> oooh yes please


Followed by a glass of hmmmm, water perhaps.


----------



## suewho

Is that included in my $4 lol?


----------



## LAuberX

I had the second pax in over 3,500 rides ask for water.

I hate when I pick up 4.5 rated pax.

Instead i gave her 1 star.


----------



## Sydney Uber

anOzzieUber said:


> The water that is in my car is cool, room temperature bottled water. The stuff in the boot, well it get's hotter because it's not in direct air con, but it will get cool eventually when it's moved into the car to replace taken bottles. I'm just not going to any extra trouble to keep it cool. If it's a hot day and pax to continue to take bottles of water, well then someone later on is missing out on a cool drink because I'm not running a bed and breakfast.


Check the temp in your glove box. Sometimes because of its proximity to the air-con piping its quite cool in there. Some cars like my Audi actually has an adjustable vent into the glove box that chills 2-3 small bottles nicely. But all the other crap one keeps in the Glove Box has to go.


----------



## Sydney Uber

elelegido said:


> Yes, last time it happened was last week. I No Showed the trip as the account holder did not show or present transportable pax at the pickup location they requested.


I did the the same but didn't know how to frame it. Your reasoning is very helpful!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I actually had a pax ask me for an empty bottle. And was annoyed I didn't have one for him to spit in. Who in the hell just carries empty bottles around in their car? I mean I might have one if I just finished drinking a bottle of water but to assume I should have one?
> 
> I checked the back carefully before rating him....


Probably needed to pee in it aswell.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Robert G said:


> I had an attorney I know ask me if I kept waters in my car. I said no I'm uberx the cheapest ride you can get. He said I always give 5 stars to drivers who have waters. So I bought a case and it lasted 3 months. I never offered it but it was there in the cup holders. I never got tipped for the water. People who tipped didn't even drink the water. I always have phone chargers available I'm either guaranteed a tip or 5 stars.


^^^
Passengers who tipped didn't drink the water.... now, all that has to be done is to get the "partners" to not drink the Kool Aid.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Desert Driver said:


> $.08, not .08 cents.


Did you have the tidiest room as a child?


----------



## Lidman

Sydney Uber said:


> Did you have the tidiest room as a child?


 nah, you could hide a battleship in my room,


----------



## Jay2dresq

The way I see it, its like this. At the current rates in most cities you're competing with the city bus. The bus does not offer free water, candy, gum, chargers, condoms, iPads on the seat backs, or any other stuff like that. The bus offers heat & a/c (most of the time), a safe ride, and if you're lucky, a seat.


----------



## Desert Driver

Sydney Uber said:


> Did you have the tidiest room as a child?


**** no!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uberamstel said:


> 12 weeks of straight 5* ratings... Sir that is outstanding..
> 
> Out of curiosity: how many rides/week do you average?
> 
> While driving, do you display the irony/intelligence/wit/sarcasm you demonstrate here?
> 
> As a driver, I find myself trying not to come across as being intelligent or too knowledgable about anything, certainly I must not allow my love of wit/irony/sarcasm to surface or else I see that reflected in ratings, only had 2 weeks of pure 5* in over 1400 trips and 33 weeks of Ubering..


Driving people for hire 
Driver will end up jaded sooner or later
It use to take years to decades 
Technology accelerates it to a few months now


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberSelectCHICAGO said:


> Jay keep doing what you are doing buddy. I am laughing at the negativity in regards to the cost of water. When someone gets in my car I want it to be a pleasant experience. If they want to talk we talk if they don't that is okay as well. If I have water would you like a water? Great if I don't have water not a big deal. We have all signed up to drive for Uber if you don't like it and it becomes a pain and you feel like its costing you to much money that is the freedom you can stop any day you choose. Dean keep doing what you are doing sir!! Have a good day!


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberOnSD said:


> I agree. Live and let live. But in fact I have been criticized for doing it.
> 
> Oh well...


If 100 people are wrong but they agree to be right 
Then they are right in their isolated world 
Put that little world to the test against the rest of the world 
Think North Korea


----------



## Desert Driver

20yearsdriving said:


> Driving people for hire
> Driver will end up jaded sooner or later
> It use to take years to decades
> Technology accelerates it to a few months now


Thankfully, I haven't allowed myself to become jaded. That's just ugly when that happens. I have, however, learned how U/L works and I am realistic and pragmatic in my approach.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Desert Driver said:


> Thankfully, I haven't allowed myself to become jaded. That's just ugly when that happens. I have, however, learned how U/L works and I am realistic and pragmatic in my approach.


I haven't either 
Key word pragmatic 
Not much of that around here


----------



## UberHustla

I know I've said before, maybe even on this thread, but here goes: my answer has always been the same when I've been asked about water, and it's 100% true. Uber has not sent them to me yet


----------



## Desert Driver

UberHustla said:


> I know I've said before, maybe even on this thread, but here goes: my answer has always been the same when I've been asked about water, and it's 100% true. Uber has not sent them to me yet


I don't know if I read that from you, but that's an incredibly pragmatic answer, and it's 100% true!


----------



## newsboy559

Jay Dean said:


> It's Sunday I'm not getting into taxes but I was PAID BACK for my water expense, so stop using false analogies about what you "think" is going on. Forest from the trees, really?


Omg, you are a piece of work. You were not "paid back". Your tax liability was lowered, but you still paid for the water. You clearly don't understand taxes. Or expenses. Or business in general.


----------



## newsboy559

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've found many pax here REALLY don't want their driver to be more knowledgeable than them and they rate accordingly.


This is so true, especially with the recent legislative troubles that Uber has had in my state (KS). Just about every single rider in the last two weeks has asked me what the "real story" is about Uber and the bill the was passed in the statehouse. I tell them the God's honest truth. That the whole issue surrounds Uber's refusal to insure its drivers properly and that most jurisdictions don't trust Uber's background checking practices, and for good reason. But the riders don't want to hear the truth that it is Uber who is being the shady one. Then they get out and rate you less than 5 stars, even though they asked for the truth.


----------



## Lidman

Ah $8 profit. There you go!


----------



## Lidman

newsboy559 said:


> Omg, you are a piece of work. You were not "paid back". Your tax liability was lowered, but you still paid for the water. You clearly don't understand taxes. Or expenses. Or business in general.


 So then why don't you explain it to all of us.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Desert Driver said:


> I do rides from a local boarding school several times a week. The kids are wonderful and I always earn 5 stars. The school and the parents encourage the youngsters to ride Uber and Lyft. And I enjoy these kids because they're polite, respectful and they know how to tip.


 Sounds great, so when you get into a accident and one of those little angels get's hurt....I hope you saved all those tips. You will need them to pay all the medical bills since Uber's insurance will not cover paks under 18

Good luck with that...


----------



## Desert Driver

Killeen Ubur said:


> Sounds great, so when you get into a accident and one of those little angels get's hurt....I hope you saved all those tips. You will need them to pay all the medical bills since Uber's insurance will not cover paks under 18
> 
> Good luck with that...


I have commercial insurance so I'm not the least bit concerned. So, good luck to you, too, chum!

P.S. For the record, Uber's insurance is the next best thing to having no insurance at all, regardless of anyone's age inside the car. Now you know.


----------



## DaveSC

Well,Uber finally activated me after 25 days..They lost some documents..bla,blah,blah..anywho....
We were talking about the benefits of giving out freebies...(water,kleenex,snacks,etc,)..There were many on this forum that were cynical and bitter about spending a few bucks for these items,trying to say whoever does this doesn't understand business and is a fool.
I've been doing Uber for 2 days...sunday for 5 hrs...monday for 6 hrs....I've received 25 dollars in tips..I always welcome my customers and offer them "chips,water or a granola bar".Here's the funny thing....the people that tip me haven't even taken a water or a snack....but they were so impressed by this,that they tipped me!!
Stop being scrooges about Uber....customer service goes a LONG ways!!!And it pays off...


----------



## [email protected]

I provide the pax with water,tissue,charger,mints, promo cards, and purell, because I provide top end service...i would rather take a ride in my UBER rather than yours....ask yourself how would you want to be treated as a rider!


----------



## Desert Driver

[email protected] said:


> I provide the pax with water,tissue,charger,mints, promo cards, and purell, because I provide top end service...i would rather take a ride in my UBER rather than yours....ask yourself how would you want to be treated as a rider!


I'm in my 14th straight week of only 5-star ratings. 'Nuff said.


----------



## [email protected]

Desert Driver said:


> I'm in my 14th straight week of only 5-star ratings. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Desert Driver

I'm not sure what that graphic has to do with anything, but thanks just the same!


----------



## DaveSC

Desert Driver said:


> That's a very interesting POV. Eventually you'll get tired of buying crap for cheap-ass paxs and you'll tire of vacuuming up the crumbs and cleaning out the garbage. But you have a great attitude and it sounds like you're having fun. And now that you're signed up with and driving for Uber, the next step is to get rolling with Lyft. And when you enroll with Lyft I have some other tips for you to increase your earnings with Lyft that I'll share when you get signed up. You'll find that Lyft paxs are a finer group of people than Uber paxs. You'll also enjoy the much higher tip rate with Lyft paxs. With Lyft, paxs can tip from within the app. Uber hasn't figured this out yet.


I'll get tired of spending 30 seconds vacumming crumbs and emptying the hanging trash bag I have in back??I might look into Lyft


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not sure what that graphic has to do with anything, but thanks just the same!





Desert Driver said:


> I'm not sure what that graphic has to do with anything, but thanks just the same!


I think it has to do with how it is designed.


----------



## Desert Driver

DaveSC said:


> I'll get tired of spending 30 seconds vacumming crumbs and emptying the hanging trash bag I have in back??I might look into Lyft


You'll like Lyft. You won't get as many riders on Lyft as you will with Uber, but you'll appreciate your Lyft clientele more than the Ubes. You'll also like getting your driver summary each morning and seeing the tips that were paid to you via the Lyft app the previous day.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I'd love to see lyft eventually surpass uber. Like David vs DarthVader. Or Luke vs Goliath.


----------



## Desert Driver

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'd love to see lyft eventually surpass uber. Like David vs DarthVader. Or Luke vs Goliath.


Or when Timmy Torklesen had finally had enough of Doug Herman's bullying through grade school, junior high, and high school. It was the fall of the year, we were all juniors in high school and Doug did what he always did - picked on the smaller, weaker guys even though he was an incredibly talented hockey player and golden gloves boxer. Walking down the hall Doug passed Timmy and dumped Timmy's books out from under his arm. Doug and his entourage laughed triumphantly. Timmy decided he was going to put an end to this abuse and not spend his junior year cowering, so without picking up his books he ran after Doug, caught up to him, pushed him, and said, "Doug, that's the last time you're going to do that." (Keep in mind Doug had a good 50 pounds on Timmy.)
Doug laughed and sneered, "What're ya gonna do about it?"
Without out so much as a blink, Timmy came around with a haymaker that instantly broke Doug's jaw and sent him reeling. On his way to the floor Doug hit his head on a porcelain water fountain so hard that the effects of the concussion lasted for months and ended his hockey career.
Doug never picked on Timmy again. In fact, Doug didn't pick on anyone else that I ever heard of. And the members of Doug's entourage gave Timmy nods of respect when passing in the hall.
Doug went on to sell used cars.
Timmy became a States Attorney.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Well I hope the states attorney for whatever state doesn't get bribed by uber.


----------



## cd029

Desert Driver said:


> Or when Timmy Torklesen had finally had enough of Doug Herman's bullying through grade school, junior high, and high school. It was the fall of the year, we were all juniors in high school and Doug did what he always did - picked on the smaller, weaker guys even though he was an incredibly talented hockey player and golden gloves boxer. Walking down the hall Doug passed Timmy and dumped Timmy's books out from under his arm. Doug and his entourage laughed triumphantly. Timmy decided he was going to put an end to this abuse and not spend his junior year cowering, so without picking up his books he ran after Doug, caught up to him, pushed him, and said, "Doug, that's the last time you're going to do that." (Keep in mind Doug had a good 50 pounds on Timmy.)
> Doug laughed and sneered, "What're ya gonna do about it?"
> Without out so much as a blink, Timmy came around with a haymaker that instantly broke Doug's jaw and sent him reeling. On his way to the floor Doug hit his head on a porcelain water fountain so hard that the effects of the concussion lasted for months and ended his hockey career.
> Doug never picked on Timmy again. In fact, Doug didn't pick on anyone else that I ever heard of. And the members of Doug's entourage gave Timmy nods of respect when passing in the hall.
> Doug went on to sell used cars.
> Timmy became a States Attorney.


LOL is that from something or did you just make that up?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

cd029 said:


> LOL is that from something or did you just make that up?


I think it's a combination of both.


----------



## jackstraww

*Having water in car*--------->
Well sometimes I have it . I have to use it if I run out of window washer fluid


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Review: Water? Sure! Keep it in your TRUNK in a cooler with re-useable ice packs. If a customer asks for water, say "Sure. It's in the trunk. Would you like me to stop?" Not one, NOT ONE has ever wanted to add 2 seconds to their ride to get a free water. 
How much does it cost me to provide water? Almost NOTHING! On the other hand, I don't have to listen to "Uber drivers are supposed to provide water" and I don't get my rating lowered for not having it.
Provide chocolate and gum? I would only offer this as they exit the car. Do not offer anything you don't want ground into your car seats and carpeting.


----------



## OCBob

**** the food even if they are leaving the car. They can have me stop at 7-11 for those necessary things. As for water, I changed my tune for when it is surging 2x or higher only because they are crying about the surge and our ratings take a hit. This hopefully gives you a 5 star as you have to bribe them for it. Sad but twice I have had very good surges and ratings took a dump for the night. I won't do it often but I wouldn't frown on those that do but only on these circumstances.


----------



## Desert Driver

cd029 said:


> LOL is that from something or did you just make that up?


I was in the same grade as Timmy and Doug. I, too, got bullied by Doug but I didn't have the nerve to do anything about it. Timmy and I were both good in science classes, so we were often lab partners. We were the type of guys who'd finish the 45-minuite lab in 10 minutes, then backfill the drain system with methane or hydrogen and get flames to shoot out of all the lab sink drains at once.


----------



## bbbrideshare

Desert Driver said:


> *Under no circumstances should UberX drivers hand out anything. No water, gum, candy, mints, phone chargers, etc. should ever be provided for UberX riders ever. You cannot afford it and you don't need the hassle of buying, carrying, and cleaning up after. Furthermore, there is no upside.* And for the record, I have never given anything other than a ride and I am currently in my 11th straight week of ONLY 5-star ratings. I recently told a rider that Uber is discouraging handing out water because of a poisoning incident in London.
> 
> The best rule to follow here is to hand out only those items for which Uber fully reimburses you.


A London poisoning. That's a classic. Thanks.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

I started buying water recently. A 24pk-8oz. And keep 2 in my cup holders in the backseat. I'll offer and usually get a no thanks. Costs $4. Doubt you'll have to buy more than a case a week. Should be able to write it off on your taxes.


----------



## Desert Driver

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I started buying water recently. A 24pk-8oz. And keep 2 in my cup holders in the backseat. I'll offer and usually get a no thanks. Costs $4. Doubt you'll have to buy more than a case a week. Should be able to write it off on your taxes.


But what's the point? There's no upside.


----------



## GioB

I read the first 21 replies shown. The question immediately popped into my head, "why not offer the water for a small, less than retail fee?"
I have not picked up a passenger yet as the area for which I applied, and was approved for, is still several weeks and 1,000 miles away. Heck, I still haven't even finished reading all of the pre-trip/welcoming stuff. Therefore, I have to ask...


----------



## Desert Driver

I'm only guessing here, but I'm thinking that approach may result in low ratings. The typical swine who ride Uber X aren't comfortable paying for much of anything.


----------



## xUberEmployee

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


Hey Transport1980,

You might be interested to learn about a website called OrangeFinder.com. They give you free products (snacks, maybe water?) to give to riders. So drivers keep doing what they do as before, giving riders goodies to keep them happy, but at no cost to the drivers. The hope is that the rider would later buy the snacks from the snack company. They also pay a $ bonus when a rider does make a purchase at a later date.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DrivenToDistraction

transport1980 said:


> One of my riders yesterday was a 16 year old girl. She asked me for some water yesterday, which I don't carry with me. So I told her that I gave out my last bottle to the previous rider, and she replied, "I get it." Thankfully, I had an Iphone charger in my car which she also asked for. I still have not found out what rating she gave me, but I hope she does not dock me for not having the water. Do other drivers usually carry water in the car? Uber charges so little, we get paid so little, and we don't get tipped that I find it so bizarre that riders would expect us to supply them with water in the car.


I've been carrying a small cooler in my car, with bottled water and a couple of ice packs. But I feel like a damned fool for doing so. Pax LOVE it, absolutely rave over my "thoughtfulness," even if they don't partake. Folks who have been out drinking (which face it, is our life blood I think,) particularly appreciate it. No one has left an empty behind. 
But has even one person handed me a buck or two at the end of the ride for the bottles of water they took? Not one ****ing pax. So.....great ratings though, right? Well I only recently learned that Pax don't have to rate drivers (as we have to do with them,) and only five pax even bothered to rate me over the past two weeks. I had 11 pax raving over me providing water this past Saturday night alone, but how many bothered to show their appreciation with a rating? Probably not a single one. But out of the five who did rate me over the prior two weeks, one gave me less than four stars, because let's face it, a disgruntled rider, whether justified or not, is going to go the trouble to slam you. In other words, another one of Uber's joys is that their rating system is stacked against the driver.


----------



## Desert Driver

DrivenToDistraction said:


> I've been carrying a small cooler in my car, with bottled water and a couple of ice packs. But I feel like a damned fool for doing so. Pax LOVE it, absolutely rave over my "thoughtfulness," even if they don't partake. Folks who have been out drinking (which face it, is our life blood I think,) particularly appreciate it. No one has left an empty behind.
> But has even one person handed me a buck or two at the end of the ride for the bottles of water they took? Not one ****ing pax. So.....great ratings though, right? Well I only recently learned that Pax don't have to rate drivers (as we have to do with them,) and only five pax even bothered to rate me over the past two weeks. I had 11 pax raving over me providing water this past Saturday night alone, but how many bothered to show their appreciation with a rating? Probably not a single one. But out of the five who did rate me over the prior two weeks, one gave me less than four stars, because let's face it, a disgruntled rider, whether justified or not, is going to go the trouble to slam you. In other words, another one of Uber's joys is that their rating system is stacked against the driver.


Again, there's just no upside to providing free crap to paxs.


----------



## Allybizzle

Uber sent out a message that the PUC will fine us for having anything in our trunks. Seriously that's a crock as I keep my purse and my 1st jobs change of clothing in there, where else am I going to put it? I have a small basket that I keep important items right at the base of my seat but that's all the space I get. Providing anything for my riders other then a charger and aux cord is not affordable. My job is to provide rides from point A to point B, that's all.


----------



## MR5STAR

I provide nothing. People need to listen to Desert Driver ABC and im not talking about the liquor store.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Allybizzle said:


> Uber sent out a message that the PUC will fine us for having anything in our trunks. Seriously that's a crock as I keep my purse and my 1st jobs change of clothing in there, where else am I going to put it? I have a small basket that I keep important items right at the base of my seat but that's all the space I get. Providing anything for my riders other then a charger and aux cord is not affordable. My job is to provide rides from point A to point B, that's all.


^^^
Forget about the cord.... just tell the pax that Uber advises not to carry them because possible strangulation by the rider.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Forget about the cord.... just tell the pax that Uber advises not to carry them because possible strangulation by the rider.


Best Practices Rule of Thumb: Provide only those amenities for which Uber fully reimburses.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Desert Driver said:


> Best Practices Rule of Thumb: Provide only those amenities for which Uber fully reimburses.


^^^
LOL.... That's a good one!
I like it.


----------



## Jay Dean

I will admit that I have not had water in the car for quite awhile, mainly because it is a 50/50 chance I have to clean up after every ride and I do so many rides in Austin, I do not have the energy to look in the backseat after every ride. I still think the cost is minimal and a great idea in general, except for the the extra leg work involved with cleaning up/disposing of empty to half empty bottles because people are not generally courteous enough to say they are leaving trash in the car. I ditched the idea and just get riders where they want to go at a super cheap rate, done.


----------

